# حكايه السد الاثيوبي (سد النهضه )



## م.احمد العراقي (3 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم....

اثناء متابعتي للاخبار وغيرها لفت نظر موضوع سد الالفيه او سد النهضه والتي تقوم اثيوبيا ببنائه على احد روافد النيل واثناء تتبع الموضوع اتضح لي انه سيكون عند اكتماله من اكبر السدود في افريفيا والعالم وسيولد طاقه كهربائيه كبيره جدا ...اليكم بعض المعلومات عن السد

كان يعرف سابقاً *بسد الألفية* وأحياناً يشار إليه باسم *حداسه*، هو سد تثاقلي تحت الانشاء على النيل الأزرق على بعد حوالي 40 كم شرق السودان في منطقة بني شنقول-گموز، إثيوپيا.[SUP][1][/SUP] بقدرة 6.000 م.و، سيصبح السد أكبر محطة طاقة كهرومائية في أفريقيا عند اكتماله، وفي الترتيب 13 أو 14 في العالم، مع سد كراسنويارسك.[SUP][2][/SUP] ستبلغ سعة خزان السد 63 بليون متر مكعب ليصبح واحد من أكبر الخزانات في القارة الأفريقية

عُرف سد النهضة الإثيوبي بسد بوردر في الدراسة الأمريكية التي أجريت على حوض النيل الأزرق (أبي) في إثيوبيا. أعلنت الحكومة الإثيوبية في الثاني من أبريل 2011 تدشين إنشاء مشروع سد النهضة، لتوليد الطاقة الكهرومائية 5250 ميجاوات) على النيل الأزرق بولاية جوبا-بني شنقول - قماز، غربي إثيوبيا وعلى بعد نحو 20-40 كيلومتر من حدود إثيوبيا مع السودان بتكلفة تبلغ نحو 4.8 مليار دولار. 
تضاربت الأقوال حول سد النهضة، فالحقائق العلمية من خلال الدراسة الأمريكية عام 1964 وما تلاها من أبحاث تؤكد على أن سعة الخزان تتراوح بين 11.1، 13.3، 16.5، 24.3 مليار م³، إلا أن تصريحات المسؤولين الإثيوبيين ذكرت 62 ثم 67 مليار م³، هذه الأرقام لا يوجد ما يؤيدها علمياً. 

وقام المكتب الأمريكي بتحديد 26 موقعاً لإنشاء السدود أهمها أربعة سدود على النيل الأزرق الرئيسي: كارادوبي، مابيل، مانديا، وسد الحدود (النهضة) بإجمالي قدرة تخزين 81 مليار م³. وهو ما يعادل جملة الإيراد السنوي للنيل الأزرق مرة ونصف تقريباً. بعض الدراسات الحديثة زادت من السعة التخزينية لسد ماندايا من 15.9 مليار م³ إلى 49.2 مليار م³، وسد النهضة من 11.1 مليار م³ إلى 13.3 مليار م³، وألغت سد مابيل واقترحت سد باكو أبو بدلاً منه. 
يقع السد في منطقة يغلب عليها الصخور المتحولة لحقبة ما قبل الكمبري، والتي تشبه في تكوينها جبال البحر الأحمر الغنية ببعض المعادن والعناصر الهامة مثل الذهب والبلاتين والحديد والنحاس، بالإضافة إلى محاجر الرخام. 
تلعب الجيولوجيا دوراً رئيسياً في مجالات التنمية الإثيوبية، وأهم العوامل الجيولوجية والجغرافية التي تقف حائلاً في فشل كثير من المشروعات المائية في دول منابع نهر النيل بصفة عامة وإثيوبيا بصفة خاصة هي: 
1- صعوبة التضاريس حيث الجبال المرتفعة والأودية الضيقة والعميقة، ما يتبعها صعوبة نقل المياه من مكان إلى آخر في حالة تخزينها. 
2- انتشار الصخور البركانية البازلتية خاصة في إثيوبيا، وهي صخور سهلة التعرية بواسطة الأمطار الغزيرة، وأيضاً ضعيفة هندسياً لتحمل إقامة سدود عملاقة. 
3- تأثير الصخور البازلتية أيضاً على نوعية المياه خاصة في البحيرات، حيث تزيد من ملوحتها كما هو الحال في البحيرات الإثيوبية التي تقع في منطقة الاخدود في كل من إثيوبيا وكنيا وتنزانيا، والتي تشكل عائقاً في تكوين مياه جوفية. 
4- التوزيع الغير متجانس للأمطار سواء الزماني أو المكاني. 
5- زيادة معدلات البخر والتي يترواح متوسطها إلى 80% من مياه الأمطار، كما هو الحال في معظم القارة الأفريقية. 
6- زيادة التعرية وانجراف التربة نتيجة انتشار الصخور الضعيفة، والانحدارات الشديدة لسطح الأرض وغزارة الأمطار في موسم مطر قصير، بالإضافة إلى زيادة معدل ازالة الغابات مع زيادة عدد السكان. 
7- يحد حوض النيل في دول المنبع مرتفعات كبيرة تمنع إمكانية نقل مياه النيل إلى الأماكن التي تعاني من نقص المياه خاصة في موسم الجفا، ويتضح هذا جلياً في كل من إثيوبيا وكنيا وتنزانيا. 
8- عدم ملائمة الزراعة المروية لدول الحوض نظراً لصعوبة التضاريس وعدم إمكانية نقل المياه. 
9- وجود الأخدود الأفريقي في جميع دول المنبع، وما يسببه م تشققات وفوالق ضمة ونشاط بركاني وزلزالي قد يؤثر على المشروعات المائية خاصة في إثيوبيا. 
10- التغيرات المناخية التي تقد تسبب جفافاً في بعض الأماكن، وأمطاراً في أماكن أخرى. 

تبلغ تكلفة سد النهضة نحو 4.8 مليار دولار أمريكي، والتي من المتوقع أن تصل في نهاية المشروع إلى حوالي 8 مليار دولار أمريكي للتغلب على المشاكل الجيولوجية التي سوف تواجه المشروع، كما هو معتاد في جميع المشروعات الإثيوبية السابقة. وقد أسند هذا السد بالأمر المباشر إلى شركة سالني الإيطالية. ويرفض البنك الدولي في السنوات الأخيرة تمويل مشروعات السدود المالية بصفة عامة نظراً لعدم اقتصادياتها في الوقت الحالي، بالإضافة إلى المشكلات السياسية التي تنبثق من جراء هذه المشروعات. كما أنه اتهم الخطة الإثيوبية للتوسع في توليد الطاقة بأنها غير واقعية، واتجهت اهتماماته في قطاع الطاقة إلى التوسيع في نطاق شبكات التوزيع، وإصلاح القطاعات الجارية. 
وذكرت الحكومة الإثيوبية أنها تعتزم توليد المشروع بالكامل بعد اتهامها مصر بأنها تحرض الدول المانحة بعدم المشاركة، وبعد أن شحنت الشعب الإثيوبي بأنه مشروع الألفية العظيم والذي يعد أكبر مشروع مائي يمكن تشييده في إثيوبيا. ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الحكومة الإثيوبية تعجز منذ نهاية عام 2006 في تكملة سد جيبي3 على نهر أومو المتجه نحو بحيرة توركانا في كنيا، بسبب عم توفر المبلغ المطلوب والذي يصل إلى حوالي 2 مليار دولار أمريكي. والآن تضع الحكومة الإثيوبية نفسها في مأزق أكبر بإنشاء سد النهضة ليصبح المطلوب تاوفيره حوالي 7 مليار دولار أمريكي للسدين. 
سوف تتكلف التوربينات والمعدات الكهربائية حوالي 1.8 مليار دولار، يتم تمويلها من قبل البنوك الصينية، ليتبقى 3 مليار دولار سيتم تمويلها من الحكومة الإثيوبية. 
وكما هو معلن فإن الفترة الزمنية المقررة للمشروع هي أربع سنوات، إلا أن هناك مصادر أخرى ذكر 44 شهراً للانتهاء من إتمام أول مولدين للكهرباء. ومن المتوقع أني ستغرق ثلاث سنوات إضافية للانتهاء من بناء سد النهضة كما هي العادة في السدود السابقة. في 16 يونيو 2011 أعلنت الحكومة الإثيوپية عن توقيع عقد بناء سد الألفية مع شركة ساليني للإنشاءات الإيطالية بقيمة 4.8 مليار دولار، لتصميم ووضع التفاصيل الفنية وتنفيذ المشروع. وهي نفس الشركة التي قامت بتشييد سد گلگل گيبه 3. وأعلنت الشركة الإيطالية خلال توقيع العقد عن المواصفات الفنية المبدئية التى حددت ارتفاع السد بـ145 مترا، وبطول 1800 متر، وإنشاء قناتين على جانبى السد لتصريف المياه الزائدة عن قدرة بحيرة التخزين، كما ستتراوح قدرة مولد الكهرباء لكل وحدة بالسد بين 10 و350 ميجاوات. وأوضحت الصحيفة أن طول الخزان الملحق بالسد يبلغ 50 مترا، وتبلغ الطاقة التخزينية له 63 مليار متر مكعب من المياه، وهو ما يعادل كمية المياه المتدفقة سنويا إلى مصر والسودان من الهضبة الاستوائية.

ويرى خبراء أن خطورة بناء سد الألفية تكمن أيضا في أن السعة التخزينية له تفوق 70 مليار متر مكعب، وهي نسبة خطيرة في منطقة قابلة للتعرض للزلازل والهزات الأرضية، بجانب تحكم إثيوبيا في مياه النيل الأزرق المغذي للسودان بنسبة 86% من حصته المائية، فضلاً عن نقل المخزون المائس من أمام بحيرة ناصر إلى الهضبة الإثيوبية، وأمام النقطة الأخيرة يتلاشى حديث المسؤولين المصريين عن «المشروع الضخم على بحيرة ناصر»، الذس سيكلف خزانة الدولة مليارات الدولارات. 
ويوضح الخبراء أنه إذا ما تعرض السد للتدمير أو القصف ستمتد آثاره الكارثية إلى مصر والسودان، كما سيؤدى لإحداث خلل بيئي، ولتحريك النشاط الزلزالي في المنطقة، نتيجة الوزن الهائل للمياه المثقلة بالطمي والمحتجزة أمام السد، وسيبلغ العجز المائي لمصر 94 مليار متر مكعب عام 2050، أي سيحرم مصر من مياه النيل كاملة لمدة عامين، حيث تبلغ حصة مصر من مياه النهر 55 مليار متر مكعب سنوياً.


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (3 يونيو 2013)

انا من مصر وأخشي فعلا من انشاء هذا السد لأنه سيءثر علي مصر في ثلاث اتجاهات 
1- نقص الكهرباء الناتجه من السد العالي نتيجه نقص المخزون خلف السد العالي 
2- نقص المياه سيءدي الي فقدان مساحه كبيره من أراضي الدلتا ويعرضها للجفاف 
3- الآرض معرضه للأملاح أكيد بسبب هذا النقص في المياه 
وخطر استراتيجي لأنه أي ضربه عسكريه للسد هينتج عنها انهيار السد العالي وغرق الدلتا بالكامل


----------



## civil.85 (3 يونيو 2013)

سد النهضة هذا مؤامرة سياسية ودينية أكثر من مجرد فائدة اقتصادية لهذه الدولة او تلك فالغرض منه قطع مياه النيل عن مصر والسودان واستخدام ذلك في لي ذراع هاتين الدولتين سياسيا,, أيضا هناك نبوءات في كتب اليهود تتوعد المصريين بجفاف نهر النيل وهم يريدون تحقيق هذه النبوءة الباطلة ولو استخدموا مثل هذه الاساليب الرخيصة..


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يونيو 2013)

ما لفت نظرى فى موضوع سد النهضة الاثيوبى عدة اشياء 

1- منسوب السد 700 م فوق سطح البحر 
2- ارتفاع جسم السد 145 م 
3- سعة التخزين له مضافا اليها السعة التخزينية للثلاث سدود الكبرى المزمع اقامتها على النيل الازرق اجمالى السعة ستصل الى 200 مليار م3 من الماء مما يعنى حمل مقدارة 200مليار طن مركز على مساحة معينة من القشرة الارضيه ( والله اعلى واعلم بما سيحدث عن ذلك من زلازل وبراكين ...)
4- جسم السد من الخرسانة المسلحة وليس الدبش او الصخور كما فى السد العالى مما يعنى ان له عمرى افتراضى كأى منشا خرسانى 

5- السعه التخزينية للخزان ستصل الى 70 مليار مترمكعب تقريبا .
والمشكله المائية بالنسبة لمصر والسودان ليست فى اقامة السد نفسة بل فى طريقة التخزين التى ستتبع لملىء الخزان امام السد ( لو افترضنا جدلا انه سيتم ملىء الخزان مباشرة بعد استكمال الانشاءات سيحتاج ذلك الى سنه ونصف تقريبا لن تصل فيهم نقطة مياه واحدة للسودان او لمصر عن طريق النيل الازرق )
اما لو افترضنا انه سيتم تخزين الكمية هذة خلال 4 سنوات هذا يعنى ان حصة مصر ستقل بقيمة من 15 - 17.5 مليار م3 من الماء سنويا هذا لو افترضنا ان كمية الامطار ثابته
وهذا فى علم الغيب وحدة . وبالتالى خلال الاربعة سنوات هذة ستتأثر مصر تأثيرا كبيرا 


ومحور المفاوضات الجارى حاليا بين مصر والسودان واثيوبيا ليس فى عدم اقامة السد .
لا السد اصبح امرا واقعا . محور المفاوضات تطلب مصر والسودان من اثيوبيا ملىء الخزان امام السد فى خلال 10 سنوات وليس 4 سنوات كما تريد اثيوبيا .
وفى حالة موافقة اثيوبيا على هذا الشرط اعتقد انه من الناحية المنائية فأن مصر لن تتأثر كثيرا .

وتبقى الناحية الانشائية : جسم سد من الخرسانه المسلحة بالكامل بارتفاع 145 م ومنسوبة اعلى من سطح البحر ب 700 م مركز امامه 70 مليار طن تقريبا .
هل تعقد ان هذا سيكون أمنا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
هذا الموضوع يفترض ان ياخذ نصيبا كبيرا من النقاش في الملتقى بل ويستحق ملتقانا ان يكون احد مصادر المعرفة فيه باعتباره احد التخصصات المتعلقة بالهندسة المدنية..مثله مثل اتفاقية مياه النيل وغيرها من مواضيع الساعة وخاصة ان معنا اساتذة خبراء لا يستهان بمعرفتهم
اعتقد ان المعلومة المتخصصة مفيدة اكثر من كثير من الصياح الموجود على الشبكات الاخبارية وان كان من الصعوبة بمكان الحصول على مثل هذه المعلومة في هذا الزمن
على كل حال نتابع معكم وان كنت لا اتوقع ان نرى الراي الاخر على صفحات الملتقى ....


----------



## محمد سنبله (3 يونيو 2013)

الموضوع صعب جدا في مصر وخصوصا انه سوف يضع مؤسسه الرئاسه في حرج شديد وان كانت اليوم اللجنه الثلاثيه قدمت تقريرها الا ان مصر رفضته لانه لم يعطي اي ارقام به ونسبه الضرر منه .وجميع الحلول المصريه مطروحه ومنها الخيار العكسري فلن نجعل اثيوبيا تهنأ به والمخابرات لو تولت الامر فالامر منهي جدا وعندنا قوات خاصه من اقوي قوات علي مستوي العالم و القوات البحريه ايضا وقد نفذت مثل هذه الاعمال من قبل احدهما في تل ابيب نفسها وبعد الانتهاء من المهمه تم كشفهم لكن كانت القوات لغمت المكان وقالوا لو احد فعل شئ سوف نفجر المكان .وتقريبا الامر سوف يرسي علي الخيار العسكري


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يونيو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> الموضوع صعب جدا في مصر وخصوصا انه سوف يضع مؤسسه الرئاسه في حرج شديد وان كانت اليوم اللجنه الثلاثيه قدمت تقريرها الا ان مصر رفضته لانه لم يعطي اي ارقام به ونسبه الضرر منه .وجميع الحلول المصريه مطروحه ومنها الخيار العكسري فلن نجعل اثيوبيا تهنأ به والمخابرات لو تولت الامر فالامر منهي جدا وعندنا قوات خاصه من اقوي قوات علي مستوي العالم و القوات البحريه ايضا وقد نفذت مثل هذه الاعمال من قبل احدهما في تل ابيب نفسها وبعد الانتهاء من المهمه تم كشفهم لكن كانت القوات لغمت المكان وقالوا لو احد فعل شئ سوف نفجر المكان .وتقريبا الامر سوف يرسي علي الخيار العسكري



اهدأ شويه يا اخ محمد عسكرى ايه بس
دراسات المشروع وتخطيطة تمت عن طريق شركات امريكية 
اما كثير من الشركات الخدمية العامله به فهى اسرائيليه . والعديد من الشركات ذات الجنسيات المختلفة تعمل هناك .
يبقى خلينا واقعيين احسن طالما الموضوع حشرت امريكا انفه فيه .

وعندى بعض التساؤلات المنطقية 

1- لماذا وافقت مصر على المشروع عام 2008 وقامت بمخاطبة البنك الدولى لتوفير المنح اللازمه لاقامة السد ؟؟؟

2- لماذا لا نعترف بحق الدول الاخرى فى عمل التنمية الخاصة بها طالما ان ذلك لا يخل بحقوق الدول الاخرى ولا يؤثر عليها ؟؟

3- من طبيعة الموقع المختار لموقع السد ( هضبه صخرية شديدة الوعورة) ارى انه لا يسمح لاثيوبيا بأستغلاله فى اغراض الزراعه ( هتزرع ايه . صخر ) ومن ثم فنحن نتكلم عن خطر الفترة المطلوب لملىء المساحة المخصصة للتخزين لاغراض توليد الكهرباء اليس من المنطقى حل تلك النقطه بهدوء مع الجانب الاثيوبى ودول المنبع الاخرى ؟؟.


4- اليس من الافضل لمصر والسودان بدلا من ان ننذوى جانبا . ونترك الموضوع برمته لدول اخرى ونظل نخمن .. يا ترى السد فيه ايه . وفين ونظامه ايه وارقامه ايه ومصباح علاء الدين فين ؟؟؟ اليس الافضللا لها وللسودان المشاركة بجدية فى السد ومعرفة كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن طريق تلك المشاراكة وضمان عدم وجود مفاجاءات ؟؟؟

5- اليس الافضل لمصر بما تملكه من شركات عملاقة كشركات المقاولون العرب . واوراسكوم وبتروجيت ومصر للاسمنت المسلح وغيرها من الشركات العملاقة والخبرات الهائله أن تشارك فى انشاء ذلك السد والاستفادة من ذلك ومن ملايين الامتار من الخرسانه التى سيتم صبها ؟؟؟

6- اليس من المناسب لمصر وللسودان الدخول فى شراكة حقيقة لانتاج الكهرباء وتوزيعها وربط الشبكات بيعضها والتكامل فيما بينها ؟؟؟

7- مئات الافدنه تزرعها الشركات الاسرائيليه داخل الاراضى الاثيوبيه والدول الافريقة الاخرى . اليس لمصر والسودان فى ظل ازمات الغذاء الطاحنه بهما . اليس هما الاولى بزراعة تلك الاراضى ؟؟

8- اليس من المناسب عدم التطرق للحل العسكرى . هل تقبل أن تقوم دولة اخرى بالاعتداء عليك مثلا بضرب السد العالى ؟؟
والتطرق الى السلامة الانشائية والامن المائى هو الافضل ؟؟

باختصار شديد علينا تغيير النعرات الكذابه . والتفكير بطرق اخرى اكثر واقعية واكثر جدوى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 يونيو 2013)

> باختصار شديد علينا تغيير النعرات الكذابه . والتفكير بطرق اخرى اكثر واقعية واكثر جدوى


فتح الله عليك ....
قبل سنة تقريبا عقد بدار المهندس لدينا بالخرطوم ندوة عن هذا السد ...شارك فيها بعض الخبراء وبعض الساسة ...
صراحة كان المتحدثون (الخبراء) ما بين مؤيد ومعارض فلم اخرج من الموضوع بخلاصة او راي محدد ... لكن مما استوقفني وتذكرته الان ان واحد من اسباب تفكير اثيوبيا في بناء السد وشروعها فيه الان انها تعتبر النيل ثروة يحق لها ان تستثمرها كما يحق لغيرها ان يستثمر في البترول النابع من اراضيها ...وهو والحق يقال كلام منطقي... لكن ما ان يبدا الحديث والمطالبة بهذا الحق حتى تبدا موجة مضادة من الحديث عن الحق التاريخي للبعض في النيل وبانه هبة الله لهم وباننا نستطيع ..وباننا سنبدا بالحل العسكري وان وان ...مثل هذا التعامل خلف هذا الواقع الذي نحن فيه ....
كانت محاور الندوة عن الاثر البيئي للسد واثره على الجريان والفيضان اضافة لاثره على الطمي وخصوبة الاراضي وكلها ما بين التاثير السلبي والايجابي لكن المشكلة الاكبر بحسب ما فهمت انه لتحصيل الفائدة المرجوة من السد لابد من تشغيله بالطريقة السليمة وهذا ما لاضمان له في ظل تدخل السياسات حتى ولو فرضنا ان ادارة السد ستكون مشتركة ...لانه في الاخر السد سيكون ملك اثيوبيا وهي تتفضل على الاخرين باشراكهم في ادارته ...
هذا تلخيص غير امين لتلك الندوة حيث انه من الذاكرة علما باني خرجت في منتصف تعقيبات الاخوة الساسة


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (3 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم....
الموضوع الصراحه مهم وهو متداخل وله تاثيرات سياسيه واجتماعيه واقتصاديه كبيره وهو ايضا مشروع سيؤثر في عده دوله اهما حبايبنا مصر والسودان ..الموضوع يحتاج مزيدا من الدراسات وخصوصا الهندسيه على الاقل باعتبار ملتقانا هندسي اساسا ..اما مساله الحل العسكري فهذا بعيد عن الواقع والمنطق فاذا كانت لديك قنبله فعند الاخرين قنابل ...سارفق ملخص تقرير لجنه الخبراء كما نشرته الرئاسه وهو يشير الى عده امور اعتقدها خطيره....الرابط http://الرابط


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (3 يونيو 2013)

اثناء بحثي في النت وجدت على احد المواقع عده اسئله واجوبه ...اعتقد الي اجاب عنها دكتور اسمه ياسر نجم وهي انقلها كالاتي ...

س1: هى أثيوبيا بتتحكم فى أد ايه من مية النيل ؟
ج1: النيل له منبعين...بحيرة تانا فى أثيوبيا ودى بييجى من عندها زى ما واضح فى الصورة النيل الأزرق وده مصدر فرعى للنيل..بينما النيل الأبيض اللى هو مصدر النيل الرئيسى بيطلع من بحيرة فيكتوريا ويمر فى أوغندا والكونجو..
والاتنين..النيل الأبيض والأزرق بيتحدوا فى السودان وبعدين ييجوا لنا فى شكل نهر واحد..
بيميز النيل الأبيض اللى هو المصدر الرئيسى ان سريان المية فيه ثابت إلى حد كبير طول السنة..بينما النيل الأزرق اللى جاى من أثيوبيا بيتأثر جامد بالتغيرات المناخية..ممكن يقل أوى أو يزيد أوى...
لما بنقول عندنا فى مصر ان النيل منسوبه قليل أو كتير السنة دى..فده بيبقى عادة نتيجة تغيرات فى كمية المية اللى جاية من النيل الأزرق بتاع أثيوبيا.
س2: هل سد النهضة بتاع أثيوبيا ده السد الوحيد على النيل غير السد العالى ؟
ج2: لا...مجموع السدود على نهر النيل حتى الآن 5 غير سد أثيوبيا..
السد العالى..3 سدود فى السودان...وسد فى أوغندا...
مش بس كده...أثيوبيا بتعمل 4 سدود تانية غير سد النهضة ده...منهم واحد شغالين فيه بالفعل من 2009...
وعلى فكرة اسمه اتغير دلوقتى وبقى اسمه: سد الألفية..





 ​ س3: امال اشمعنى السد ده اللى عليه مشكلة ؟
ج3: لأنه ضخم جدا..أكبر من السد العالى..هايبقى أكبر سد في أفريقيا ومكان بناه قريب من منبع نهر النيل الأزرق فى أثيوبيا وبالتالى هاتعدي عليه معظم المية اللى جايه من بحيرة تانا..اللى هى منبع النيل الأزرق..
س4: طيب هم هايبتدوا يبنوه امتى؟
ج4: السد ابتدى بناه بالفعل فى أبريل 2011 والمفروض بناه ياخد 4 سنين...يعنى خلص نصه بالفعل..
س5: امال ايه الضجة اللى حاصلة على موضوع تحويل مجرى نهر النيل الأزرق ده ؟
ج5: تحويل مجرى النهر دى خطوة طبيعية بتحصل فى منتصف خطوات بنا أى سد...وحصلت عندنا سنة64 فى منتصف خطوات بنا السد العالى..وبتحصل فى أثيوبيا فى منتصف خطوات بنا سد الألفية الأثيوبى..
س6: طب اثيوبيا ازاى كده تأثر على المية اللى جاية لنا ونسكت لها ؟
ج6: اللى بتقوله أثيوبيا ان السد مش هايأثر على المية اللى جاية لنا..لأن باختصار الغرض من السد مش حجز مية عندهم للرى..الأراضى عندهم مرتفعة عن مجرى النهر زى ما باين فى الصورة..وبالتالى استفادتهم من النيل كده كده فى الرى محدودة..انما هم عايزين السد علشان يولدوا منه كهربا..وبالتالى المية هاتعدى وتيجى لنا عادى برضه بعد ما يتسفيدوا منها فى توليد كهربا عن طريق مولدات الكهربا اللى هايحطوها على السد زى ما احنا عاملين فى مصر بالنسبة للسد العالى..بس المولدات اللى هايعملوها عندهم أضخم بكتير من السد العالى وبالتالى هايبقى عندهم توليد كميات رهيبة من الكهربا وعايزين يصدروها لدول افريقية تانية..منها السودان..ومصر كمان لو احنا عايزين...
س7: امال احنا معترضين ليه بقى مادام مافيش مشكلة ؟
ج7: معترضين لأن خبراء الرى عندنا بيقولوا: ان المشكلة مش فى حجز المية ورا السد..المشكلة ان حجز المية ده هايؤدى لتبخرها تدريجيا وكمان فيه هدر لها هايحصل فى توليد الكهربا..وبالتالى مع الوقت على مر السنين نسبة المية اللى هاتيجى لنا هاتقل تدريجيا على مدار سنين طويلة..
س8: طيب وايه اللى بيحصل حاليا فى النزاع ده؟
ج8: اللى بيحصل حاليا إن فيه لجنة من 10 خبراء..2 من مصر و2 من السودان و2 من أثيوبيا..و4عالميين محايدين بيدرسوا المشروع نظريا وعمليا ويشوفوا إذا كان فيه فعلا ضرر على مصر ولا لأ..وايه الضمانات والاحتياطات اللى ممكن تتعمل علشان ماننضرش..
س9: طب نفترض انهم لقوا فيه ضرر..هل ممكن يوقفوا بنا السد ؟
ج9: مش هايحصل .. أثيوبيا كده كده مكملة فى السد .. دول صرفوا عليه بالفعل مليارات .. وبيحولوا مجرى النيل .. وفيه عقود مع شركات عالمية للبناء والتوريد .. وفيه تمويل من بنوك صينية...
س10: طب والحل ؟
ج10: قدامنا حلين .. الحل الأول العنف .. وده كان الإتجاه أيام النظام السابق .. وكان فيه تهديدات لأثيوبيا بضرب السد عسكريا .. والتوتر والتصعيد أدى لأن أثيوبيا تعند أكتر وتكمل وكمان رفضت تورينا التصميمات والدراسات اللى هى عاملاها ... مش بس كده .. مشيت فى الاتفاقية الإطارية سنة 2010م بتاعة توزيع مياه النهر مع بقية الدول الافريقية لأنها متهمة مصر والسودان بأنهم بياخدوا أكتر من حقهم فى مية النيل طبقا لإتفاقية سنة 1929م اللى عملها الإنجليز وبتدى مصر والسودان هيمنة على نهر النيل .. ومصر والسودان اعترضوا على اتفاقية 2010 ومارضيوش يمضوها..مصر معترفة إن اتفاقية 29 مش عادلة بس المشكلة إن ماعندناش مصدر تانى يعتمد عليه للمية وابتداءا من سنة 2017 مية نهر النيل مش هاتكفينا لوحدها حتى فى ظل اتفاقية 1929..مابالنا لو نقصت حصتنا من المية .. لكن بعد كده السودان اتفاهمت مع أثيوبيا ووافقت على الاتنين .. سد أثيوبيا واتفاقية النهر بشكل مبدئى...
*التصعيد العسكرى والعنف مش هاينفع لأنك هاتورط نفسك وجيشك* .. وعندك السد بتاعك اللى ممكن يتضرب برضه وهاتبان قدام العالم انك معتدى .. وهم عندهم 4 سدود تانيين غير ده .. هاتضربهم برضه ؟ وكل ما دولة تعمل سد هاتضربهولها ؟
*الحل التانى هو التفاهم والتعاون والاستفادة* .. إذا كان فيه ضرر من السد .. وده هايبقى بناءا على رأى لجنة دولية فيها خبراء محايدين شغالة دلوقتى .. هايبقى موقفك قوى إنك تاخد ضمانات واحتياطات .. وممكن تاخد منهم كهربا ببلاش أو سعر قليل وخبراءك يروحوا على حسابك يساعدوا فى التعديلات الهندسية اللى تضمن إن مصر ماتتأثرش من ناحية المية .. وفى نفس الوقت اتفاهم معاهم فى اتفاقية التوزيع العادل لمياه النهر...وقدم لهم اللى يغريهم علشان حصتنا من المية ماتقلش..
*والأهم من ده كله انك تحسن علاقتك بيهم بشكل مستمر وتتغلغل جوه افريقيا بقوة مصر الناعمة* علشان الدول دى تحس انك صديق لهم مش عدو..


----------



## freedom2000 (4 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> ما لفت نظرى فى موضوع سد النهضة الاثيوبى عدة اشياء
> 
> 1- منسوب السد 700 م فوق سطح البحر
> 2- ارتفاع جسم السد 145 م
> ...


السد حيكون من النوع القعدى arch dam واللى حينفذه شركات متخصصة ومهندسين وخبراء على اعلى مستوى لكن لو انت فاكر انهم حيجيبوا واحد نجار مسلح هو اللى حيمعلوا يبقى انت غلطان لان فى اللى حيصممه اكيد مكتب استشارى عالمى متخصص واللى المقاول شركة عالمية متخصصة فى المجال ده والشركات دى عددها محدود معلوم


----------



## freedom2000 (4 يونيو 2013)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> اثناء بحثي في النت وجدت على احد المواقع عده اسئله واجوبه ...اعتقد الي اجاب عنها دكتور اسمه ياسر نجم وهي انقلها كالاتي ...
> 
> س1: هى أثيوبيا بتتحكم فى أد ايه من مية النيل ؟
> ج1: النيل له منبعين...بحيرة تانا فى أثيوبيا ودى بييجى من عندها زى ما واضح فى الصورة النيل الأزرق وده مصدر فرعى للنيل..بينما النيل الأبيض اللى هو مصدر النيل الرئيسى بيطلع من بحيرة فيكتوريا ويمر فى أوغندا والكونجو..
> ...


الحل هو حل سياسى عسكرى عن طريق تقسيم اثيوبيا وتوريطها فى حروب داخلية مع المتمردين فى اوجادين ومساندة اريتريا عسكريا ضدها ومساندة حركة الشباب فى الصومال وكل ده بيعمل على محاصرتها واستنزاف مورادها وبالتالى مش حيكون عندها امكانيات فى بناء السد وده حقنا لان دى عملية حياه او موت


----------



## ArSam (4 يونيو 2013)

freedom2000 قال:


> الحل هو حل سياسى عسكرى عن طريق تقسيم اثيوبيا وتوريطها فى حروب داخلية مع المتمردين فى اوجادين ومساندة اريتريا عسكريا ضدها ومساندة حركة الشباب فى الصومال وكل ده بيعمل على محاصرتها واستنزاف مورادها وبالتالى مش حيكون عندها امكانيات فى بناء السد وده حقنا لان دى عملية حياه او موت



الشكر لكل المشاركين وأخص من طرح الموضوع للحوار المهندس طلعت ،،

نحن في منتدانا نتوقع ان يكون الحوار هندسيا وليس سياسيا ولا عسكريا ،،،، 
وبالطبع عند زيارتنا لأي مشاركة فإننا نتوق لزيادة معلوماتنا الفنية العلمية لا أن ننجرف أو نغرق في تحويلات جانبية شائكة ليست صفحتنا ساحة لها !!،،،،

لا شك أن الموضوع متداخل وله جوانب عديدة منها السياسية والأمنية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والفنية الهندسية ،،،

فلنشارك ولنركز هنا على خبراتنا الهندسية والفنية وبما يسمح به اختصاصنا وبما هو ذات العلاقة ولندع الجوانب الاخرى لأهلها والتي يمكن أن نفهمها في ساحات أخرى من مصادرها واصحابها ،،، 

سلام


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
في البداية اشكر للمهندس احمد العرقي على طرح مثل هذا الموضوع القيم ، والذي يهمنا في الملتقى النواحي الهندسية والفنية اما النواحي السياسية فهذا شان اهل السياسة ومن يتكلم وتيلاعب بها .
وفي لفته مختصرة لهذا الموضوع فان السبب الرئسي للوضع الحالي في مصر نتيجة للبدء في تنفيذ سد النهضه هو في السياسات المتعابقة من بعد الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر في اتبعاد مصر وسياسية الناي بالنفس عن المشاكل العربية عموما والافريقية خصوصا وكانهم دون مستواهم ، فبالتالى تم البدء بانشاء مثل هذا المشروع ومصر بعيده عن هذا وهي نائمة مدة 42 عاما حتى فاقت ووجد ان كل شيء قد انتهى بالنسبة للسد من حيث الدراسات والتمويل والبدء بالتنفيذ وبدأت عملية تحويل مجرى نهر النيل وهذا يعني ايذانا بالبدء بالتنفيذ للسد على ارضية جافة.
فقد كان من الاولى منذ البداية ان تقدم مصر اقتراحاتها وخدماتها وخبرتها في مجال السدود وتوليد الكهرباء وتطوير اثيوبيا فهي صاحبة خبرة طويله في هذا المجال لان من حق كل دولة اقامة السدود على اراضيها بشرط عدم الاضرار بمصالح الشركاء الاخرين ويكون ذلك من خلال التفاهمات والاتفاقات الدولية.
وحتى لا نبقى نبكي على الحليب المسكوب فالمطلوب هو التفاهم والتفاوض وتقديم الخبرة والمشورة بما فيه مصلحة لجميع الدول ذات العلاقة (مصر والسودان واثيوبيا) اما التهديد والوعيد فهذا لا يفيد بشيء، فالمهم في السد بالنسبة لمصر والسودان هو تمرير الكمية المطلوبة من المياه وكذلك يجب على السودان ومصر وضع الخطط البديلة في تقليل الهدر لمياه النيل الارزق والابيض فهي كافية لتعويض اي نقص لكميات المياه الواردة من الهضبة الاثيوبية نتيجة تخزين المياه في بحيرة السد لانه بعد امتلاء بحيرة السد ستعود كمية المياه القادمة من الهضبة الاثيوبية الى مستوياتها السابقة.
وللتذكير فقط فقد كانت هناك حالة مشابه تماما عندما قامت تركيا بانشاء سد اتاتورك على نهر الفرات عام 1982-1993 بارتفاع 183 وبسعة تخزينية 48 مليار متر مكعب وتوليد كهرباء بقدرة 2400mw حيث تم انشاء السد دون تفاهم او اتفاق مع كل من سوريا والعراق وقد تأثرت كثيرا كل من سوريا والعراق (خصوصا) نتيجة انشاء هذا السد حيث بل النقص في كمية المياه المتدفقة 15-17 مليار متر مكعب في السنه ولكن القوة هي التي تفرض الشروط على ارض الواقع...؟؟؟.
للمزيد حول هذا الموضوع
تأثيرات السدود التركية على العراق الحلقة الرابعة -
http://gilgamish.org/printarticle.php?id=20134
وانشاء الله سيتم المشاركة في المرات القادمة عن النواحي الفنية والهندسية والتنفيذية للسد.


----------



## خالد الأزهري (4 يونيو 2013)

freedom2000 قال:


> الحل هو حل سياسى عسكرى عن طريق تقسيم اثيوبيا وتوريطها فى حروب داخلية مع المتمردين فى اوجادين ومساندة اريتريا عسكريا ضدها ومساندة حركة الشباب فى الصومال وكل ده بيعمل على محاصرتها واستنزاف مورادها وبالتالى مش حيكون عندها امكانيات فى بناء السد وده حقنا لان دى عملية حياه او موت



ذنب اثيوبيا ان النيل ينبع من عندهم وبالتالي صار من حقكم تقسيمها وتوريطها في حروب داخلية يموت فيها الالاف وتساندون اعداءهم وتستنزفون مواردهم ...اكيد انت تمزح اخي ...

على كل حال الموضوع للتثبيت
بانتظار مشاركات هندسية او على الاقل منطقية ...


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (4 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم....

مما لفت نظري في التقرير لجنه الخبراء بخصوص السد النقطه الثامنه والتي تنص على ..تضمن الجزء الخاص بتصميم السد مجموعه كبيره من المشاكل الانشائيه والجيولوجيه خاصه فيما يتعلق باسس تصميم مكونات السد (السد الرئيسي ,الاكتاف ,المفيض ,محطه الكهرباء ,المواد المستخدمه في الانشاء ....) ..لذلك اقترح من الاخوة الذين لديهم خبره بالموضوع التركيز على هذه الامور الفنيه ..اسس السد .طرق التنفيذ .المواد المستخدمه للانشاء ......ملاحظه .حاولت البحث عن صور للسد وهو تحت الانشاء لكني لم اجد شيئا جديرا بالنشر اتمنى من الاخوة البحث عن هذه الصور ونشرها اذا امكن اتعم الفائده ونتعرض لها بالنقاش


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص سد النهضةاو القرن اواية اسماء اخرى للسد فهو يعتبر الاكبر في افريقيا ومن ضمن اكبر سدود العالم وقد تم البدء بالتفكير ببناء السد بشكل رسمي عام 2010/2011 تحت اسم Project X عندما تقدمت هيئة الطاقة الكهرباء بهذا المشروع في الخطة السنوية للحكومة.






بحيرة السد
حقائق وارقام عن السد
الشركة المنفذة Salini Group-Italy وهي شركة متخصصون في مجال انتاج الطاقة.
وقد تم توقيع العقد في Nov.21011 بقيمة تقديرية 4.8 مليار دولار بنظام 
_engineering, procurement, and construction (EPC)_’ components of the project وهذه الشركة لها خبرة سابقة في تنفيذ السدود باثيوبيا،ولها خبرة سابقة في بناء 20 سد في اوروبا واسيا وافريقيا.
سيتم بناء السد على النيل الازرق في الشمال الغربي لاثيوبيا وهو قريب من الحدود السودانية الاثيوبية.
يبلغ ارتفاع السد 145 م وطولة 1780م والسعة التخزينية لبحيرة السد 66 مليار متر مكعب وتغطي مساحة 1680 كم مربع ، اما مهرب السد (الجزء العلوي من السد) Saddle Dam=Spillway فيبلغ طوله 5 كم وعرضة 50 م.
سيتم تنفيذ السد بنظام السدود الثقلية Gravity Dam حيث سيتم استخدام الخرسانة المدحولة roller Compacted Concrete =RCC (حيث يتم التعامل مع الخرسانه كأنها ردم وتردم وتدك على طبقات 25-35سم ويكون العمل مستمرا 24/24 سبع ايام في الاسبوع) المدة المتوقعه للتنفيذ 44 شهرا،
وقد عملت سابقا في في احد السدود بنفس هذا النظام.











اعمال التنفيذ لسد التنور -الاردن
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t267224.html?langid=1
اما شكل السد فهو




على يمين ويسار السد يلاحظ موقع التوربينات المولدة للكهرباء




مقطع في جسم السد 
واليكم صور من مراحل التنفيذ للسد

أعمال تنفيذ الحفريات والحقن للتربة




استخدام التفجير في الجفر لجسم السد





منظر عام لاعمال الحفريات لجسم السد





استخدام الخرسانة المقذوفة لتثبيت الميول Shotcrete





انفاق الاستكشافية للتربة والحقن اسفل جسم السد
أعمال الخرسانة لجسم السد








نقل الخرسانة من موقع الخلط (في اعلى الجبل) الى موقع الصب بواسطة السير الناقل conveyor belt





فرد الخرسانة spread يتم باستخدام التركس ولتحديد منسوب الطبقة يتم استخدام الليزر مع تركيب الحساسات Sensors على التركس (القطعة باللون الازرق)





تنظيف بين طبقات الخرسانة بواسطة الماء المضغوط




يتم عمل فواصل تمدد expansion joint على مسافة محددة من طول السد ويستخدم لمنع تسرب المياه من الفاصل Waterstop




اعمال تنفيذ الخرسانة RCC لسد النهضة جهة التخزين Upstream




قناة التحويل للنيل الازرق Diversion Tunnel


----------



## مهندس سمير (4 يونيو 2013)

_*تقرير هندسي مرعب عن سد النهضه*_​تقرير هندسي مرعب عن سد النهضه​




​
*تقرير مهندسون المان عن بناء سد النهضة وتأثيره*

*===============*
*لازم تقروا الكلام دا كويس*
*لازم تنشروه فى كل مكان*
*لازم تعرفوه لكل الناس*

*من المهندسين الالمان, : 1- نهر النيل يجرى من الحنوب الى الشمال, فى حاله بناء سد النهضه فإن المياه ستتجمع خلف السد و سيكون من الاستحاله المساس بالسد, حتى اذا تم توجيه ضربات جويه للسد و هدمه فإن ذلك معناه بمنتهى بساطه عدم تأثر اثيوبيا و دمار ساحق لدولتى السودان و مصر. حيث ان المياه المتجمعه خلف السد ستتجه شمالا فى اتجاه السودان و مصر و مبتعده عن اثيوبيا.*
*2- فى حاله المساس بسد النهضه الاثيوبى أو انهياره لأى سبب كان سيعنى ذلك فناء مصر, فبالإضافه للمياه الهائله التى ستدفق على السودان و مصر و تحصد فى طريقها الاخضر و اليابس فإن انهيار سد النهضه الاثيوبى يعنى ببساطه انهيار السد العالى بالتالى, فجسد السد العالى لن يتحمل ضغط المياه المفاجئ الناتج عن انهيار سد النهضه, فتصبح الكارثه بالنسبه لمصر كارثتين, و بأجراء حسابات دقيقه فإن انهيار سد النهضه و السد العالى فى آن واحد يعنى غرق الكتله السكانيه فى صعيد و دلتا مصر بالكامل و فناء 70 مليون مواطن مصر.*
*3- اى ضربه عسكريه لسد النهضه بعد اتمام بنائه هو منتهى الغباء فهو تدمير ذاتى لمصر.*
*4- اذا قدر و تم بناء سد النهضه فلن تكون مشكله ندره المياه و الجفاف لا شئ يذكر بجانب الترتيبات الامنيه اللازم اتخاذها, فمصر ستجد نفسها مضطره لحمايه سد النهضه كما تحمى السد العالى تماما.*
*5-اذا كان من الصعوبه ان تقوم دوله معاديه كاسرائيل مثلا بضرب السد العالى, لقوه الجيش المصرى و مناعته و دفاعاته الجويه, فبإمكانها الان ضرب سد النهضه بمنتهى السهوله و اليسر, و انهيار سد النهضه سيتكفل بتدمير السد العالى بالتالى.*
*الصديق الالمانى المهندس العاشق لمصر و تاريخها يتوسل ان نوقف بناء سد النهضه بأى وسيله حتى لو ذهب المصريون مشيا لأثيوبيا و هدموه*
*"لا اتخيل اندثار مصر, لا أتخيل اندثار معبد الكرنك و أهرامات الجيزه من الوجود, لا أتخيل كارثه يموت فيها 70 مليون انسان"....*
*, فأين انتم يا مصريون؟*


----------



## محمد سنبله (4 يونيو 2013)

كان فيه اقتراح اقترحه السادات من زمن بعيد وهو ربط نهر الكنغو ببحيره ناصر وده رد علي موضوع السد بهذا الربط حصه مصر هتزيد ويتم توليد الكهرباء عشر اضعاف السد العالي وده بدل الخيار العسكري .بس السادات ايضا قال لو خنضنا حروب بعد ذلك ستكون حرب علي الماء .وقال ايضا لو فكرت اثيوبيا في السد سنموت في اثيوبيا بدل من الموت عطشا .حقا انه رئيس ماكر


----------



## مهندس سمير (4 يونيو 2013)

*تقرير حكومى إثيوبى: «سد النهضة» يستهدف توليد 6 آلاف ميجا وات.. وتنفيذ 20% من أعمال البناء*

 * بسنت زين الدين* 29/ 5/ 2013




جانب من أعمال بناء السد

استعرض تقرير حكومى إثيوبى أحدث التطورات التى وصل إليها مشروع «سد النهضة»، المعروف باسم «سد الألفية الكبير»، واسمه المختصر (GERDP)، متحدثاً عن طبيعة عمل المشروع وأبرز أهدافه بجانب بعض العوامل اللوجيستية.
وأوضح التقرير الذى أصدره «المجلس الوطنى للتنسيق الخاص بمشروع سد النهضة» الذى تم تحديثه يوم 22 مايو الحالى، أن ارتفاع السد يصل إلى 140 متراً وطوله 1800 متر، ويبعد بنحو 20 كيلومتراً عن الحدود السودانية، و120 كيلومتراً عن خزان «الرصيرص» السودانى.
ويوضح التقرير أن مشروع «سد النهضة» يهدف إلى إنتاج الطاقة الكهرومائية عن طريق استغلال تدفق نهر «النيل الأزرق»، لتوليد متوسط 6 آلاف ميجاوات من الكهرباء.
وتم تصميم السدود بشكل معين يمكنها من إدخال المياه على خزان كبير يستوعب نحو 74 مليار متر مكعب من المياه فى حالة اكتماله، لكى يتم استخدامها فيما بعد لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية.
وذكر التقرير أنه تم إمداد السد بخط توليد كهرباء قدره 400 كيلو فولت فى مرحلة البناء، على أن يتم توصيل خطوط نقل الكهرباء فى مرحلة متقدمة بمقدار 500 كيلو فولت.
وأكد التقرير، أنه تم الانتهاء من 19.6% من إجمالى أعمال «سد النهضة» فى إثيوبيا وذلك بانتهاء شهر أبريل الماضى، مضيفاً أن العمل مستمر لمدة 24 ساعة ليلا ونهارا لاستكمال 26% من العمل المطلوب حتى انتهاء السنة الإثيوبية التى تبدأ فى سبتمبر.
وأوضح التقرير أنه بعد المسح الجيولوجى للمنطقة الرئيسية لسد النهضة، تمت إزالة أكثر من 8 ملايين صخرة عبر عملية الحفر والتنقيب للحصول على أفضل سطح للأرضية المطلوبة للعمل.
وذكر التقرير بدء بناء Saddle Dam جنباً إلى جنب مع بناء السد الرئيسى، مضيفاً أن «التحويل المؤقت لمجرى النهر يساعد على سرعة بناء جزء من السد الرئيسى على جزء من النهر»، موضحا أن المواد المعدنية اللازمة للبناء تم تصنيعها ونقلها إلى موقع البناء. ووصف التقرير تحويل مجرى النهر بأنه «حدث تاريخى»، قائلاً إن أكثر من 5 آلاف عامل كانوا يعملون دون راحة لاستكمال المشروع حسب الجدول الزمنى.

*سؤال للزملاء المهندسين : ما هو **Saddle Dam *


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (4 يونيو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البداية اشكر للمهندس احمد العرقي على طرح مثل هذا الموضوع القيم ، والذي يهمنا في الملتقى النواحي الهندسية والفنية اما النواحي السياسية فهذا شان اهل السياسة ومن يتكلم وتيلاعب بها .
> وفي لفته مختصرة لهذا الموضوع فان السبب الرئسي للوضع الحالي في مصر نتيجة للبدء في تنفيذ سد النهضه هو في السياسات المتعابقة من بعد الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر في اتبعاد مصر وسياسية الناي بالنفس عن المشاكل العربية عموما والافريقية خصوصا وكانهم دون مستواهم ، فبالتالى تم البدء بانشاء مثل هذا المشروع ومصر بعيده عن هذا وهي نائمة مدة 42 عاما حتى فاقت ووجد ان كل شيء قد انتهى بالنسبة للسد من حيث الدراسات والتمويل والبدء بالتنفيذ وبدأت عملية تحويل مجرى نهر النيل وهذا يعني ايذانا بالبدء بالتنفيذ للسد على ارضية جافة.
> فقد كان من الاولى منذ البداية ان تقدم مصر اقتراحاتها وخدماتها وخبرتها في مجال السدود وتوليد الكهرباء وتطوير اثيوبيا فهي صاحبة خبرة طويله في هذا المجال لان من حق كل دولة اقامة السدود على اراضيها بشرط عدم الاضرار بمصالح الشركاء الاخرين ويكون ذلك من خلال التفاهمات والاتفاقات الدولية.
> ...



السلام عليكم
شكرا لمشاركة حضرتك القيمة وإن كنت ابدى كثير من التحفظات على مورد بها ( في مصر نتيجة للبدء في تنفيذ سد النهضه هو في السياسات المتعابقة من بعد الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر في اتبعاد مصر وسياسية الناي بالنفس عن المشاكل العربية عموما والافريقية خصوصا وكانهم دون مستواهم ، فبالتالى تم البدء بانشاء مثل هذا المشروع ومصر بعيده عن هذا وهي نائمة مدة 42 عاما حتى فاقت ووجد ان كل شيء قد انتهى بالنسبة للسد من حيث الدراسات والتمويل والبدء بالتنفيذ وبدأت عملية تحويل مجرى نهر النيل وهذا يعني ايذانا بالبدء بالتنفيذ للسد على ارضية جافة ) .
اوافقك الرأى فى أن فى تاريخ مصر بعد حكم الرئيس عبد الناصر ارتكبت الكثير من الاخطأ التى وصلت الى خطايا فى فتراتها الاخيرة وبالاخص فى الثلاث عقود الاخيرة .
ولكن لا اتفق معك فى ان مصر بعيده عن هذا وهي نائمة مدة 42 عاما حتى فاقت ووجد ان كل شيء قد انتهى
لو قرأت سيدى الفاضل فى فكرة انشاء هذا السد وغيرة والدراسات التى اجريت على ذلك ستجد انها قديمة وبالاخص ابتداء من سنه 1964 ومن ذلك التاريخ وحتى 2011 لم تستطع اثيوبيا البدء فى المشروع 
لماذا ؟؟
فى مصر وخاصة الجهات الغير رسمية كالجامعات ومراكز الابحاث الاف الدراسات التى اجريت بخصوص هذا الموضوع . والكثير من علمائنا الافاضل تعب من كثر النباح عن هذا المشروع وتأثييراته السلبية.
اضف الى ذلك أن الجهات الرسمية كانت على دراية تامة بما يدور على الساحة وبدليل رفض الرئيس المخلوع فى اواخر عهده الموافقة على اقامة هذا السد وكانت الدراسات وقتها تتحدث عن سد لانتاج الكهرباء والسعه التخزينية له 14 مليار م3 فقط .

نعم ابتعدنا كثيرا عن الاخوه الافارقة وهموهم . وهذا لم يمنع الكثير من رجال الاعمال الشرفاء من الاستثمار فى الدول الافريقية الشقيقة واخص بالذكر مجموعة احمد بهجت رجل الاعمال المعروف .

كان للازهر والكنيسة المصرية دور الرائد والمعلم والاب الحنون والحاضن لجميع الشعوب الافريقية وما زال . ولكن الدور تضائل واختلف كثيرا 
خصوصا دور الازهر الشريف ولما اندثر هذا الدور غاب الكثير عن مصر انصرفت عنهم وانصرفوا هم عنها . واستغلت هذة الفرصة الدولة العدو اسرائيل .

ادهشنى كثيرا تصريح للبابا تواضروس امس يقول فية ان الدولة الاثيوبية دوله مدنية وأن الكنيسة ليس لها دور او دورها تضائل الى ابعد الحدود .
الكل يريد أن يتنصل من المسئولية .

اضف الى ذلك قصة بسيطة اذكرها لحضرتك وفيها الكثير من المعانى بين السطور 
استقبلت مصر فى الساعات الاولى من اول عام 2010 قبل الثورة بعام واحد ( ليلة رأس السنة ) حادث تفجير شابت له الرؤؤس وكان هذا فى كنيسة القديسيين بالاسكندرية وبعد مرور الايام والسنين وانزياح الاخوة الافاضل عن الحكم تأتى التحقيقات لتثبت تورط جهاز امن الدولة ومن وراءة بالطبع اجهزة الدولة السيادية فى هذا الحادث البشع .
وما يزعجنى كمصرى فى موضوع السد الاثيوبى وعرض تحويل مجرى النيل الازرق والشو الاعلامى الضخم الذى رافق ذلك ما يزعجنى انه جاء بعد يوم واحد من انتهاء زيارة الرئيس المصرى لاثيوبيا . اتوقع أن شيئا ما دار فى الافق ... ربما الايام ستثبت ذلك من عدمة 

ما كنت اود ان تكون مشاركتى هذة رأى سياسى ولكن للضرورة احكام فما شدنى فى مشاركة سيادتكم يستوجب الرد .

تحياتى لك .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (4 يونيو 2013)

معلومات بخصوص السد انقلها لكم استكمالا لما بدأه استاذنا المهندس رزق

On 31 March 2011, a day after the project was made public, a US$4.8 billion contract was awarded without competitive bidding to Salini Costruttori and the dam's foundation stone was laid on 2 April 2011 by Ethiopia's Prime Minister Meles Zenawi.[SUP][4][/SUP] A rock crushing plant has been constructed along with a small air strip for fast transportation.[SUP][5][/SUP] Construction is expected to last 44 months when two generators would be operational.[SUP][6][/SUP] Egypt, which lies downstream, opposes the dam which it believes will reduce the amount of water that it gets from the Nile.[SUP][7][/SUP] Zenawi argued, based on an unnamed study, that the dam would not reduce water availability downstream and would also regulate water for irrigation.[SUP][6][/SUP] In May 2011, it was announced that Ethiopia would share blueprints for the dam with Egypt so the downstream impact could be examined.[SUP][8][/SUP]

The dam was originally called "Project X" and after its contract was announced, it was called the Millennium Dam.[SUP][9][/SUP] On 15 April 2011, the Council of Ministers renamed it Grand Ethiopian Renaissance Dam.[SUP][10][/SUP] In March 2012, the Ethiopian government announced that an upgrade to the power plant's design, increasing it from 5,250 MW to 6,000 MW.[SUP][11][/SUP] Ethiopia has a potential for around 45,000 MW of hydropower.[SUP][12][/SUP]

فى مارس 2011 يتم اسناد المشروع بالامر المباشر وبدون طرح مناقصات الى شركة Salini Costruttori وبقيمة اجمالية 4.8 مليار دولار امريكى

انشىء محجر قريب ومطار صغير لنقل العاملين


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (4 يونيو 2013)

Design

The dam will be a 170 m (558 ft) tall, 1,800 m (5,906 ft) long gravity-type composed of roller-compacted concrete and will have two power houses, each on either side of the spillway. The left and right power houses will contain 16 x 350 MW Francis turbine-generators. [13] Supporting the dam and reservoir will be a 5 km (3 mi) long and 50 m (164 ft) high saddle dam.[3] The dam's reservoir will have a volume of 63,000,000,000 m3 (51,074,931 acre·ft).[4
]​المعلومات المتاحة عن التصميم ان السد سيكون بارتفاع 170 م وبطول تقربى 1800 م وأنة سيكون من
roller-compacted concrete


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (4 يونيو 2013)

Cost and financing

The Ethiopian government has stated that it intends to fund the entire cost of the dam by itself. It has issued a bond targeted at Ethiopians in the country and abroad to that end.[6] The turbines and associated electrical equipment of the hydropower plants costing about US$1.8 billion are reportedly financed by Chinese banks. This would leave US$3 billion to be financed by the Ethiopian government through other means.[14] The estimated US$4.8 billion construction cost, apparently excluding the cost of power transmission lines, corresponds to more than 15% of Ethiopia’s Gross Domestic Product of US$31 billion in 2009​التكلفة والتمويل

حسب ما يتاح من معلومات فأن التكلفة الاجمالية ستكون 4.8 مليار دولار امريكى 
تبلغ تكلفة التوربينات والمعدات الكهربائية حوالى 1.8 مليار دولار يشاع انها مموله من بنوك صينية . مع نفى الصين لذلك
اما باقى التلفة فقامت الحكومة الاثيوبية بطرح سندات لهذا الغرض لتغطى باقى التكلفة المطلوبة بقيمة 3 مليار دولار .

هذا المبلغ بكل تأكيد لا يشمل تكلفة نقل الكهرباء .

والمبالغ المذكوره عالية 4.8 مليار دولار تمثل 15 % من الناتج المحلى الاثوبى تقريبا .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (4 يونيو 2013)

Construction

The main contractor will be the Italian company Salini Costruttori, which also served as primary contractor for the Gilgel Gibe II, Gilgel Gibe III, and Tana Beles dams. It is expected to consume 10 million metric tons of concrete,[15] the government has pledged to use only domestically produced concrete. In March 2012, Salini awarded the Italian firm Tratos was a contract to supply low- and high-voltage cable for the dam.[16] Alstom will provide the eight 375 MW Francis turbines for the project's first phase, at a cost of €250 million.[17] As of June 2012, 7% of construction had been completed, with 13% completed by the end of 2012. In particular, the construction of four culverts to divert water away from the construction site was underway
.[​حسب المعلومات الواردة عالية والتى سنحاول استكمالها وتحديثها
- المقاول الرئيسى للمشروع هو شركة سيلينى الايطالية Salini Costruttori وهذة الشركة لها خبرة فى هذا المجال فكانت المقاول الرئيسى لسدود Gilgel Gibe II, Gilgel Gibe III, and Tana Beles dams

- سوف يستهلك المشروع ما يقرب من 10 مليون متر مكعب من الخرسانه تعهدت الحكومة الاثيوبية باستخدام الخرسانه المنتجة محليا .

- تعاقدت شركة سيلينى مع شركة ايطالية لتوريد كابلات الجهد المنخفض والكبلات العالية الجهد. تقوم الشركة هذة بموجب هذا العقد بتوريد الثمانية توربينات والتى تغطى المرحلة الاولى بالكامل .
نسبة التنفيذ حتى نهاية عام 2012 كانت 13 % من اجمالية المشروع 
وسنحاول إن شاء الله تغطية الانشطة التى تمت خلال عام 2013


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (4 يونيو 2013)

تقرير عن السد الاثيوبى كما تراه الشركة الايطالية وهذا التقرير من موقعها باللغة الانجليزية
PRESS RELEASE
SALINI WILL BUILD THE BIGGEST DAM IN AFRICA
Project value: 3.3 billion Euro
Rome, 31 March 2011
Salini General Contractor secures the most important deal ever achieved by an Italian company abroad,
signing a contract worth 3.350 billion euro in Ethiopia. The Roman Company reached an agreement
for the building of the biggest dam in Africa, an hydroelectric plant on the Blue Nile, called
Millennium, with a generation capacity of 15,000 Giga WH per year.
"The award of the dam in Ethiopia is a great technical and engineering achievement that confirms
Salini's leadership among the big players in global hydropower construction – declares Pietro Salini,
Managing Director of Salini Costruttori – A great success for the entire “made in Italy” business."
The Millennium Hydroelectric Project, implemented by the Ethiopian Government through the
Ethiopian Electric Power Corporation, consists of a plant designed to have an installed capacity of
5250 MW that is scheduled to start delivering electricity in September 2014. The completion of the
project will increase the current electric power generation capacity to 10,000 MW by 2017.
The plant will have a generating capacity equal to six middle size nuclear reactors; its annual
production, at the rate of 5 euro/cents per KWh (according to the African value), will be around 770
million Euros per year. If this amount of energy would have been marketed in Europe the costs of the
plant would be written-off in about one year.
The project site is located at approximately 700 km north west of Addis Ababa, on the Blue Nile, in the
Benishangul – Gumaz National Regional State. The works mainly consist of a roller compacted
concrete (RCC) Main Dam, with two Powerhouses installed at the toe of the Dam. The powerhouses
are located one on the Right Bank and one on the Left Bank of the river and accommodate 10 and 5
Francis Turbine Units respectively, with a total installed generating capacity of 5250 MW. A concrete
lined Gated Spillway and a 5 km long, 50 m high Saddle Dam, both located on the Left Bank, complete
the Project Layout.
A great achievement obtained through clean technology, without major environmental impacts

The first foundation stones will be laid on Saturday April 2nd, in the presence of Ethiopian Prime
Minister Meles Zenawi; Energy Minister Alemayehu Tegenu; the top officials of the Ethiopian Electric
Power Corporation, and Salini Costruttori's Managing Director, Pietro Salini.
Water and electricity are the main business of Salini Group, that has the expertise of building 20 big
dams in four Continents.
With the acquisition of the Millennium Project, the achieved amount of contracts grows to 14.7 billion Euro -
for the 83% abroad and the 17% in Italy -thus testifying the extraordinary capacity of the Group in increasing its
presence in the international markets.
For further
​ومرفق التقرير
cs_31marzo_inglese


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (4 يونيو 2013)

والسد كما يراه المتخصصين الغرب 
تقرير اعد عن طريق زيارة ميدانية لاكبر موقع متخصص .
*Field Visit Report on the Grand Ethiopian Renaissance Dam*

وهذة فكرة عامة عنه
The Grand Renaissance Dam is the largest engineering project ever attempted in Ethiopia. The project was launched in April 2011, and construction has begun at the remote, rugged site about 40 km from the border with Sudan.

The project has been shrouded in high secrecy. Nearly two years after its launch, the government has yet to produce an Environmental and Social Impact Assessment for the project, and thus very little is known about its impacts.

One major concern is the project’s potential to alter the flow of the Nile and affect neighboring countries who depend on its waters – already a source of tension. The dam's reservoir will have a volume almost 1.3 times the annual flow of the Blue Nile. Construction began with virtually no consultation of downstream nations. At this writing, a “panel of experts” including Sudanese and Egyptian experts is attempting to fill that gap, but on a very short time frame.

Critics are calling for greater transparency and for Ethiopia to slow down the process until a full examination of the project’s impacts is completed.
Because so little information is available, International Rivers commissioned a local researcher to make a field visit to the dam site and the surrounding area. The resulting field report is not intended to substitute for an assessment of impacts, only to help shed light on some of the issues that deserve greater attention. The field report includes the following findings:​


[*=left]At least 5,110 people will be resettled from the reservoir and downstream area. Villages near the reservoir (home to more than 7,380 people) will also be resettled. This estimate of resettlement is much higher than that made at official presentations, which have indicated that just 800 people will be resettled. Project planning did not involve the participation of affected people. 
[*=left]Ethiopia’s highlands are one of the most erosion-prone places on earth, and  sedimentation of the reservoir is a big risk for the dam’s power output and lifespan. There is no known analysis of the sedimentation risk to the dam. Climate change could increase sedimentation rates. There appears to be no soil conservation plan to try to reduce sedimentatation in the watershed. 
[*=left]Ethiopia has been heavily deforested, but the Benishangul-Gumuz region where the dam is being built is one of the few places in the country where remnant forest vegetation still exists. The local community depends heavily on forest resources for their livelihoods (e.g., hunting, gathering of fruits, honey, firewood, medicinal plants, etc). The dam reservoir is expected to flood 1,680 square kilometers, 90% of which is forest. Road construction to the site will also impact forests. 
[*=left]Scientific studies have documented at least 150 indigenous freshwater fish species, with dozens of endemic species, in Ethiopia’s portion of the Nile. Fish consumption by local people is high. The dam is expected to lead to habitat loss and other changes that could lead to a significant change in the fishery. 
We will continue to press for a full accounting of the project’s impacts, a more transparent process for planning such projects in Ethiopia, and the right of local communities to determine their own fates​
اهم الحقائق التى تكلم عنها التقرير :
- المشروع تم البدء فية والاستمرار فى العمل لمدة سنتين كاملتين فى سرية تامة .
- القليل من الدراسات اجريت لتقييم المخاطر الناتجة عن السد .
- تخزين السد يبلغ حوالى 1.3 مرة تدفق الماء الى دول المصب مصر والسودان . ومع ذلك فالمشروع بدء بدون اى تنسيق مع دول المصب .
ومصر والسودان لديهم مخاوف حقيقة عن هذا السد ومع ذلك لم يؤخذ ذلك فى الاعتبار وتم بدء العمل .
- مرتفعات اثيوبيا هى اكثر المناطق على وجة الكرة الارضية اكثر المناطق تعرضا للتأكل .
- الترسيب امام السد هو خطر كبير على العمر الافتراضى له وعلى الطاقة المنتجة منه .
- لا يوجد اى دراسات او تحاليل اجريت على تأثير الترسيب امام السد
تغيير المناخ ( مع النحر والتاكل ) قد يزيد من معدلات الترسيب .
ولا يبدو ان هناك اى خطة لتحويل التربة لمحاولة تقليل الترسيب
لاحظ ان الدراسة ربطت بين تأكل التربة وبين خطر الترسيب امام السد

التقرير يقع فى 62 صفحة سنحاول رفعه ويمكنكم الاطلاع علية بالكامل من خلال الرابط التالى
Field Visit Report on the Grand Ethiopian Renaissance Dam | International Rivers


​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لمشاركة حضرتك القيمة وإن كنت ابدى كثير من التحفظات على مورد بها ( في مصر نتيجة للبدء في تنفيذ سد النهضه هو في السياسات المتعابقة من بعد الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر في اتبعاد مصر وسياسية الناي بالنفس عن المشاكل العربية عموما والافريقية خصوصا وكانهم دون مستواهم ، فبالتالى تم البدء بانشاء مثل هذا المشروع ومصر بعيده عن هذا وهي نائمة مدة 42 عاما حتى فاقت ووجد ان كل شيء قد انتهى بالنسبة للسد من حيث الدراسات والتمويل والبدء بالتنفيذ وبدأت عملية تحويل مجرى نهر النيل وهذا يعني ايذانا بالبدء بالتنفيذ للسد على ارضية جافة ) .
> اوافقك الرأى فى أن فى تاريخ مصر بعد حكم الرئيس عبد الناصر ارتكبت الكثير من الاخطأ التى وصلت الى خطايا فى فتراتها الاخيرة وبالاخص فى الثلاث عقود الاخيرة .
> ولكن لا اتفق معك فى ان مصر بعيده عن هذا وهي نائمة مدة 42 عاما حتى فاقت ووجد ان كل شيء قد انتهى
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على تعليقك وغيرتك على بلدك ولكن ابتعد دائما عن الكلام في السياسة لانها موضع خلاف واختلاف واتفاق قليل في بعض المناحي ، لذلك دعنا نتكلم في الهندسة وتقييم فني للمشرع فهذا قد لا نختلف فيه وانا اختلفنا فكل منا يقبل الاخر في وجهة نظره.
اذا كان السد تم التفكير فيه منذ عام 1963 وراى النور في عام 2011 فهذا يؤخذ على اصحاب القرار بأن الرد يكون بالرفض لمدة 48 سنه، فلا يقبل اي عاقل او منطق ان تحرم دوله تمر المياه في اراضيها وتطلب منها عدم بناء اي سد على الانهار التي تمر بها ويبقى هذا البلد في حالة فقر وفقدان للتنمية وبلا كهرباء مدى الحياة، وعند الرفض يجب تقديم البديل بحيث يؤمن مصالح الغير.
دعنا نتخيل ان مصر مكان اثيوبيا ..... فهل تقبل مصر الا يكون من حقها بناء السدود ..؟.
لقد كان الاولى اعطاء الامر لاهله من حيث تامين التطوير والكهرباء لاثيوبيا من خلال المشاركة لا الرفض وان يتم تحديد حجم السد بحيث لا يشكل حجم التخزين مشكلة تهدد مصر والسودان ...؟؟.
اما اعتماد سياسة الرفض للمشروع بالمطلق دون تأمين بديل او اقتراحات منطقية فهذا لا يقبله عقل او منطق ؟؟.
لذا اتمنى ان يكون الرأي هندسيا وفنيا من قبل اصحاب الرأي والقرار بحيث يتم تغليب المنطق والعقل والمصلحة المشتركة لدول الثلاث اثيوبيا والسودان ومصر.
اما التصعيد في الموقف فان ذلك لن يفيد مصر ومع تقدم الوقت وهو لا يتجاوز السنه سيكون من المستحيل تغيير الاوضاع وخصوصا لمن يفكرون في الحل العسكري ...لانه البحيرة اذا امتلأت خلفه سيكون تدمير السد هو تدمير ذاتي لمن يقوم بذلك.


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (5 يونيو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على تعليقك وغيرتك على بلدك ولكن ابتعد دائما عن الكلام في السياسة لانها موضع خلاف واختلاف واتفاق قليل في بعض المناحي ، لذلك دعنا نتكلم في الهندسة وتقييم فني للمشرع فهذا قد لا نختلف فيه وانا اختلفنا فكل منا يقبل الاخر في وجهة نظره.
> اذا كان السد تم التفكير فيه منذ عام 1963 وراى النور في عام 2011 فهذا يؤخذ على اصحاب القرار بأن الرد يكون بالرفض لمدة 48 سنه، فلا يقبل اي عاقل او منطق ان تحرم دوله تمر المياه في اراضيها وتطلب منها عدم بناء اي سد على الانهار التي تمر بها ويبقى هذا البلد في حالة فقر وفقدان للتنمية وبلا كهرباء مدى الحياة، وعند الرفض يجب تقديم البديل بحيث يؤمن مصالح الغير.
> دعنا نتخيل ان مصر مكان اثيوبيا ..... فهل تقبل مصر الا يكون من حقها بناء السدود ..؟.
> ...



السلام عليكم
اشكر لحضرتك الرد والتعقيب .
واتفق معك فيما ذكرت اتفاقا كاملا .
بل لقد زدت على ذلك فى بداية المشاركات بطرح الكثير من التساؤلات المنطقية ملخصها 
- اليس من الافضل لمصر والسودان بدلا من ان ننذوى جانبا . ونترك الموضوع برمته لدول اخرى ونظل نخمن .. يا ترى السد فيه ايه . وفين ونظامه ايه وارقامه ايه ومصباح علاء الدين فين ؟؟؟ اليس الافضللا لها وللسودان المشاركة بجدية فى السد ومعرفة كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن طريق تلك المشاراكة وضمان عدم وجود مفاجاءات ؟؟؟

- اليس الافضل لمصر بما تملكه من شركات عملاقة كشركات المقاولون العرب . واوراسكوم وبتروجيت ومصر للاسمنت المسلح وغيرها من الشركات العملاقة والخبرات الهائله أن تشارك فى انشاء ذلك السد والاستفادة من ذلك ومن ملايين الامتار من الخرسانه التى سيتم صبها ؟؟؟

- اليس من المناسب لمصر وللسودان الدخول فى شراكة حقيقة لانتاج الكهرباء وتوزيعها وربط الشبكات بيعضها والتكامل فيما بينها ؟؟؟

- مئات الافدنه تزرعها الشركات الاسرائيليه داخل الاراضى الاثيوبيه والدول الافريقة الاخرى . اليس لمصر والسودان فى ظل ازمات الغذاء الطاحنه بهما . اليس هما الاولى بزراعة تلك الاراضى ؟؟

اعتقد ان لو القاهرة قدر لها الدخول فى شراكة حقيقة مع اديس بابا بالاضافة الى الخرطوم ستجد انه فى اقل من سنه على الاكثر شوارع باكملها داخل اديس بابا تحمل اسماء مصرية وأسأل الاخوة الليبين عن الطوفان المصرى الذى حدث فى بداية الالفية الجديدة لليبيا .

تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 يونيو 2013)

[h=1]مشروع نهر الكونغو.. حلم المصريين لتوجيه صفعة إلى سد النهضة[/h]
على الرغم من انفجار أزمة المياه مؤخرًا في مصر، فإن المصريين سعوا منذ أكثر من 100 عام لحل هذه الأزمة المتوقعة، وكانت الأنظار دائما متجهة إلى بديل جديد لزيادة مياه نهر النيل، حيث طرح "أباتا باشا" كبير مهندسي الري المصريين بالسودان عام 1903، مشروع شق قناة تصل نهر الكونغو بأحد روافد النيل بالسودان وتحديدا النيل الأبيض للاستفادة من المياه التي تهدر سنويا في المحيط الأطلسي. 
وكان أخر من سعى في تنفيذ هذا المشروع هو الدكتور نادر نور الدين الخبير المائي، حيث طرح فكرة المشروع مرة أخرى منذ ثلاث سنوات.
وقال فرحات، في تصريحات لـ"الوطن"، إن نهر الكونغو ثاني أطول نهر في إفريقيا بعد نهر النيل، وثاني أكبر نهر من حيث التدفق المائي بعد نهر الأمازون، مشيرًا إلى أنه يفقد أكثر من 1284 مليار متر مكعب سنويًا في المحيط الأطلسي، وهو قريب من النيل الأبيض بالسودان. 
وأشار فرحات، إلى أن المشروع هو عبارة عن شق وصلة من نهر الكونغو بطول 500 كيلو متر للنيل الأبيض بالسودان، للحصول على 50 مليار متر مكعب من فاقد النهر في المحيط الأطلسي، مؤكدًا أن هيئة المساحة المصرية أرسلت لجنة فنية لدراسة المشروع على أرض الواقع، وقدمت تقريرا إلى مجلس الوزراء منذ سنتين، أكدت فيه على أنه مشروع حيوي، وقابل للتنفيذ على أرض الواقع، وله عائدات اقتصادية كبيرة، كما أن الأرض منحدرة ولا تستدعي محطات لرفع المياه، وأنه لا توجد مشكله في تنفيذه على الواقع سوى أشجار الغابات الاستوائية الكثيفة. 
وأضاف الخبير المائي أن هناك عدة صعوبات تواجه المشروع، وأولها أن القوانين الدولية تمنع نقل المياه من حوض إلى حوض أخر، كما أن المقابل الذي ستحصل عليه الكونغو مقابل هذا الماء إذا كان ماديا فسيكون هناك مبدأ جديد لتسعير المياه، التي لم تمنعها أو تبيحها القوانين الدولية ولكنها لم تقرها أيضا، كما أن هناك دول مشتركة في نهر الكونغو يجب موافقتها، لأن الكونغو هي دولة المصب مشيرا إلى أن المشروع سوف يواجه صعوبات كثيرة، يمكن أن تحل باتصالات دبلوماسية، ودراسات مستقبلية، مؤكدا على أهمية المشروع في تأمين مستقبل المياه في مصر.
وأشاد نور الدين بموقف الكونغو المشرف من اتفاقية "عنتيبي" لتضامنها مع مصر والسودان، مؤكدا أنها لن تمانع على مشروع نهر الكونغو، الذي يجب أن يكون مقابل تعويضات مصرية، واستثمارات لتجنب مبدأ تسعير المياه، مضيفا، "الكونغو هي الدولة الوحيدة التي لم توقع على اتفاقية عنتيبي وإذا شعرت بعدم تقدير الجانب المصري لموقفها سندفعها للتوقيع على اتفاقية عنتيبي" مؤكدا على ضرورة مكافئة مصر للكونغو على موقفها المتضامن والمشرف مع مصر. 
وأوضح أن هناك العديد من الاستثمارات والمشاريع التي يمكن تنفيذها في الكونغو لأنها تمتلك ثاني أكبر مساحه من الغابات الاستوائية، حيث تغطي الغابات أكثر من 200 مليون فدان، مؤكدا أن الكونغو عرضت على مصر إزالة هذه الأشجار والاستفادة منها، مضيفا "الصين قطعت أكثر من 5 مليون هكتار من الأخشاب من الكونغو العام الماضي"، مشيرا إلى إمكانية توفير استيراد الأخشاب من الخارج، لصنع الأثاث والورق. 
وشدد نور الدين على إنهاء أزمة إثيوبيا أولا قبل البدء في تنفيذ هذا المشروع، حتى لا تعتمد إثيوبيا على وجود بديل للمياه في مصر، مؤكدا أن إثيوبيا يجب أن تعترف بأن نهر النيل هو نهر مشترك وليس نهرا إثيوبيا، مؤكدا أنه بعد ذلك يمكن العمل على بدء تنفيذ المشروع. 
وفي المقابل، أوضح الدكتور مغاوري شحاتة رئيس مجلس إدارة الجمعية العربية للمياه الصحية، أن مشروع نهر الكونغو "افتراضي ولا يمكن تطبيقه على أرض الواقع". 
وأشار مغاوري، لـ"الوطن"، إلى أن مشروع تحويل مجرى نهر الكونغو باتجاه جنوب السودان شمالا ثم السودان ثم مصر، بدلا من أن يكون شرقا باتجاه المحيط الأطلسي، هو مشروع افتراضي غير قابل للتطبيق. 
وأكد أن هناك عدة عقبات في طريق تنفيذ المشروع، تتعلق باتفاقيات دولية لا تنطبق على المشروع من ناحية قوانين عدم السماح بنقل المياه من أحوض مائية إلى أخرى، كما أن المعوقات الجيولوجية بسبب وعورة المنطقة التي ستكون فيها الوصلة بين النهرين، مليئة بالجبال والهضاب وغيرها من المعوقات الجيولوجية، التي تجعل من هذا المشروع مستحيل تطبيقه. 
وشدد مغاوري على أن هناك خطرا محققا على مستقبل مصر والسودان المائي بسبب سد النهضة الإثيوبي، مشيرا إلى أنه سيتم التحكم في تدفق المياه من إثيوبيا، عن طريق 15 فتحة لخروج المياه من السد، والتي ستتحكم فيها شركة كهرباء إسرائيلية، متسائلا، تخيل مدى الخطر إذا كانت مفاتيح المياه المصرية في يد إسرائيل؟، مؤكدا أن حصة مصر من المياه سوف تتناقص إلى 40 مليار متر مكعب من المياه، في الوقت الذي تمر به مصر بأزمة مياه حقيقية الآن، مضيفا "نحن نمر الأن بأزمة فعلية في المياه، فلا تنخدعوا بمشهد نهر النيل أعلى كوبري قصر النيل". 
وأضاف أن القضية ليست في تحويل مجرى نهر النيل، وأن تحويل المجرى أمر مؤقت وسوف تعود المياه مرة أخرى لكن في مواجهة السد، ويجب أن تنتبه الحكومة المصرية للخطر القادم، وهو بناء السد نفسه وليس تغيير مجرى النيل، مشيرا إلى أن موقف الحكومة المصري ليس محددا حتى الآن، ولا يعرف أحد اتجاهها.
وشدد عالم المياه المصري على ضرورة تحرك الحكومة المصرية، وعدم انتظار تقرير اللجنة الثلاثية، التي لن تأتي بجديد، مضيفا "إذا كنا نمر بأزمة مائية الآن فكيف سيكون الوضع بعد بناء سد النهضة؟، كنا نأمل في زيادة حصة مصر من المياه، حتي تفاجئنا بمعاقبة إثيوبيا لنا ومحاولة نقص حصة مصر في المياه"، مشيرا إلى أن الوضع في إثيوبيا هو سيطرة إستراتيجية على على مقاليد الأمور، بتحريك وتواطؤ من بعض الدول للتأثير على مستقبل المائي والقومي المصري.


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لحضرتك الرد والتعقيب .
> واتفق معك فيما ذكرت اتفاقا كاملا .
> بل لقد زدت على ذلك فى بداية المشاركات بطرح الكثير من التساؤلات المنطقية ملخصها
> ...


شركه المقاولين العرب تبذل قصاري جهدها الان في اثيوبيا والقاره السمراء عموما .وحجم الاستثمارات لشركه المقاولين العرب هذا العام 3 مليار جنيه غير الشركات الاخري في شركه اييجكو هتنفذ مشروع في اوغندا .واعلن د اسامه الحسيني ان الشركه تبذل ما في وسعها الان وخصوصا ان الشركات الاسرائليه توغلت في السوق الافريقي وقال ان الامور تسير علي ما يرام في اثيوبيا ولا يوجد اي مشاكل بيننا بسبب هذا السد .اتمني من عمل شراكه حقيقيه بين الشركات المصريه امثال المقاولين ومختار ابراهيم وحسن علام وايجيكو ومصر للاعمال الاسمنت وهما شركات تتبع الحكومه المصريه وتشكيل قافله تسير بدل ما كل شركه تشتغل مع نفسها ونضيع الكثير من المشاريع للشركات الاجنبيه


----------



## إسلام علي (5 يونيو 2013)

إذا أردت معرفة سبب بناء السد فعليك أن تعرف الآتي 

1- العلم الإسرائيلي عبارة عن نجمة داوود بين خطين أزرقين وهو ترجمة رمزية لإصحاح في التوراة المحرفة يعدهم فيها الرب أن أرضك يا داوود من النيل للفرات 
فالنجمة التي في العلم هي نجمة داوود والخطين هما النيل والفرات والقوم رغم باطلهم يعملون له على الأرض بكل قوة
وكتبت الدولة اللقيطة على باب برلمانها المسمى بالكنيست حدودك يا إسرائيل من الفرات إلى النيل , إذا هم يعتبرون النيل ملكا لهم وهم إذا يمنعونه عن مصرنا بسبب ذلك

2-إسرائيل تدعم إثيوبيا ماديا من فترة طويلة وبالذات العقد الماضي حتى أنها ضاعفت ميزانية إثيوبيا 500% في 2006 - 2007 م 
وذلك لأسباب كثيرة منها أنها منبع النيل والنيل هو شريان حياة مصر والسوادن ومصر هي أكبر عقبة في وجه إسرائيل لذلك عملها ضد مصر له أكبر نصيب ومن كل اتجاه
ومن الأسباب أن إثيوبيا تكره العرب , ويحكمها قلة من الأحباش وهي طائفة تدعي الإسلام وليست بمسلمة وتسيطر إسرائيل عليهم بشدة إذا فهي مناسبة جدا لتكون حليفة
ومن الأسباب أن إثيوبيا يعيش بها عدد كبير من يهود الفلاشا فهناك صلات عديدة مع إثيوبيا ومصالح واحدة تقريبا , بل حتى إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول عن الرجل الذي سيهدم الكعبة في آخر الزمان أنه من الحبشة فتأمل هذه الاتفاقات الغريبة

3- كيف بك إذا علمت أن إثيوبيا ليس عندها أي مشكلة في المياه لأنها تعتمد على المطر وليس على النيل أصلا , ولو علمت أن تكلفة إنشاء محطات توليد كهرباء أقل بكثير من تكلفة بناء السد الضخم , إذا فالمشكلة ليست أصلا ماء ولا كهرباء بالمرة 

4- أهم أسباب فصل جنوب السودان عن شمال السودان هو إقامة دولة حليفة أخرى بجانب إثيوبيا 

الحل أراه في حركة الشباب المجاهدين وفي الجيش المصري وبالمرة والطائرات عائدة من إثيوبيا تعدي على إسرائيل ترمي السلام وتيجي .. ولا أعتقد حل غيره أبدا


----------



## إسلام علي (5 يونيو 2013)

عن مسلم في صحيحه (2896) 

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: 
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : 

( مَنَعَتْ الْعِرَاقُ دِرْهَمَهَا وَقَفِيزَهَا وَمَنَعَتْ الشَّأْمُ مُدْيَهَا وَدِينَارَهَا وَمَنَعَتْ مِصْرُ إِرْدَبَّهَا وَدِينَارَهَا ، وَعُدْتُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ بَدَأْتُمْ وَعُدْتُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ بَدَأْتُمْ وَعُدْتُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ بَدَأْتُمْ ) 
شَهِدَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ لَحْمُ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ وَدَمُهُ .


أما العراق فقد حوصرت حتى أصبحت من أفقر الدول 
وأما الشام فقد وقعت في كارثة منعت منها مديها ودينارها 

وأما مصر فلاحظ كلمة " إردب " وهي مكيال للمحاصيل الزراعية ومعناه والله أعلم أنها ستواجه أزمة زراعية 


لعن الله اليهود أصل كل شر في العالم 
لعن الله الحكام العرب الخونة إلا من رحم ربي


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (5 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم............ انتشر خبر اليوم مفاده ...تنزانيا واغندا تنويان بناء سدود جديده ...اليكم الخبر ..

آخر تحديث: الثلاثاء 25 رجب 1434هـ - 4 يونيو 2013م KSA 10:47 - GMT 07:47
أوغندا وتنزانيا تعتزمان بناء سدود جديدة على روافد النيل
منافسة شرسة بين شركات صينية وجنوب إفريقية على تنفيذها
الثلاثاء 25 رجب 1434هـ - 4 يونيو 2013م




منابع نهر النيل في أوغندا 






 





 كمبالا – أ ش أ 
قالت مؤسسة الصين الدولية لمشروعات المياه والكهرباء، إنها تنوي إعادة التقدم بعرض لإنشاء سد مائي لإنتاج الكهرباء فى أوغندا بقدرة 600 ميجاوات، وذلك على الرغم من الجدل الذي دار حول هذه المشروعات وكلفتها الإنشائية.
وقال متابعون لهذا المشروع العملاق إن منافسة شرسة تدور رحاها بين الجانب الصينى ومنافسين دوليين آخرين يسعون للفوز بهذا المشروع أو إبعاد الصينيين عنه، وتشير دراسات جدوى المشروع إلى أن تكاليفه الاستثمارية تصل إلى 1.2 مليار دولار.
ويرصد التابعون لمخطط المشروع قيام منافسي الشركات الصينية بحملة افتراءات إعلامية وتسريبات بقصد التشكيك فى قدرة الصين على الانفراد بأعمال المشروع وحدها، وهو ما دفع جهاز المحاسبات المركزي (مكتب مفتش عام مالية الدولة) في أوغندا إلى العكوف على إعداد تقرير حول أنشطة المؤسسة الصينية ومدى جديتها وجاهزيتها لتنفيذ المشروع الذي سيقام على نهر كاروما أحد روافد النيل في أوغندا وينتج الكهرباء من مساقطه.
وتحدثت مصادر إخبارية أوغندية عن شبهات فساد فى تعاملات هيئة كهرباء أوغندا مع المؤسسة الصينية، اعتبرها مراقبون جزءا من حملة التشويه التى تشنها الشركات المنافسة للصين للفوز بعقد إنشاء المشروع، ومن بينها مؤسسة سيللينى الإيطالية للأعمال و الهندسة.
وفى شرق أوغندا- التى تعد دولة حوض النيل- فازت مؤسسة ايسكوم الجنوب إفريقية لمشروعات الكهرباء بامتياز عمل مدته عشرون عاما لإنشاء محطات توليد للكهرباء فى منطقة جينجا بشرق أوغندا على أحد روافد نهر النيل، وستقوم الشركة الجنوب إفريقية بتنفيذ تعليات وأعمال تطوير لسدين فى منطقتى كييرا ونالوبالي في شرق أوغندا ينتجان الكهرباء اعتمادا على قوة المياه، وستقوم ايسكوم برفع قدرة التصريف الراهنة للسدين من 800 إلى 1000 متر مكعب فى الثانية الواحدة.
وقال مسؤولون فى هيئة كهرباء أوغندا إنه بموجب امتياز العمل الذي حصلت عليه الشركة الجنوب إفريقية سيكون لها الحق فى استخدام حصص مياه إضافية من بحيرة فيكتوريا لتعزيز قوة اندفاع المياه فى رافد النيل الذي يقع عليه السدان، وذلك للحفاظ على معدل توليد ثابت للكهرباء تصل في الوقت الراهن إلى 250 ميجاوات تتم مضاعفتها إلى 490 ميجاوات.
وفى تنزانيا، التى تعد إحدى دول حوض النيل، أعلنت هيئة الكهرباء الوطنية عن خطة لإنارة ألف قرية ريفية قبل حلول نهاية العام الجاري من خلال مشروع سد دودوما الذي دخل في مراحل إنشائه الأخيرة هذه الأيام.
وقال جورج سيمباتشوين وزير الكهرباء والمعادن في حكومة تنزانيا إنه قد تم اعتماد 275.6 ألف دولار لاستكمال المرحلة الثانية من مشروع كهربة الريف وتحقيق الربط الكهربي بين 12 قرية في إقليم كيبينجو بشرق تنزانيا، كما تم اعتماد 143 مليون شلن تنزاني لتمويل إقامة خط ربط كهربي بقدرة 33 كيلوفولت ومحولات ملحقة به لتوزيع الكهرباء على نحو 50 تجمع ريفي في شرق تنزانيا والعمل على تقديم خدمة كهربائية لأبناء الريف التنزاني المحرومين من الكهرباء لا تقل عن تلك التي تقدم في مدن تنزانيا الحضرية.
وتتبنى تنزانيا خطة استراتيجية للوصول إلى هدف إيصال الكهرباء لكافة مناطق الريف التنزاني بدأ تنفيذها على مراحل منذ أكتوبر 2010 بإنشاء هيئة وطنية مستقلة للكهرباء لإنارة الريف التنزاني الذي يفتقد غالبيته إلى هذه الخدمات وغيرها من خدمات البنية الأساسية.


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (5 يونيو 2013)

مقاله للدكتور سلمان احمد محمد ...اورد جزء منها ..

*ماذا ستفعل اثيوبيا بكلّ هذه الطاقةالكهربائية؟ * ظلّت اثيوبيا حتى بدايةهذا القرن من أقل الدول انتاجاُ واستهلاكاً للكهرباء في العالم فقد كان انتاجها لايتعدى 500 ميقاواط لقرابة الستين مليون نسمة فى اثيوبيا فى ذلك الوقت. وحتى بعد زيادة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من المشاريع التى أشرنا إليها آنفا فإنه في عام 2005 كان حوالى 85% من سكان اثيوبيا بدون خدمات كهربائية، ولم تكن اثيوبيا قد إستغلت أكثر من 2% من الطاقة الكهربائية المتاحة والبالغة حوالى 45,000 ميقاواط. أضف إلى هذا النمو المطرد فى الإقتصاد الاثيوبى والذى ظلّ فى حدود 10% على مدى السنوات الخمس الماضية وجعل من اثيوبيا كما ذكرتْ مجلة الإيكونمست رابع إقتصادٍ فى العالم من حيث درجة النمو فى عام 2010 (بينما إحتلت جمهورية الصين الشعبية المرتبة الخامسة). إذن فإن إحتياجات اثيوبيا نفسها كبيرة، وتحتاج بالإضافة إلى الطاقة الكهربائية إلى شبكةٍ ضخمة لتوصيل هذه الطاقة الكهربائية إلى المدن والمصانع الاثيوبية عبر مسافاتٍ شاسعة وتضاريس صعبة . لكن يجب إضافة أنّ اثيوبيا تنوى أيضاً أن تكون مَصْدَراً إقليمياً للطاقة الكهربائية ومُصدِّراً لها لدول الجوار، وحتى ما بعد الجوار. لقد وقّعتْ اثيوبيا على مذكرة تفاهم لتصدير 500 ميقاواط إلى كينيا، ويُتوقع أن يرتفع هذا الرقم إلى الضعف عندما يبدأ مشروع غيلغيل غيبى الثالث فى الإنتاج. كذلك تتوقع اثيوبيا تصدير طاقتها الكهربائية إلى جنوب السودان الذى يعانى نقصاً حاداً فى الكهرباء فى صفقة تبادل الكهرباء من اثيوبيا مقابل البترول من جنوب السودان. كما يُتوقع تصدير الكهرباء إلى السودان للإستهلاك فى ولاياته الشرقية المجاورة لاثيوبيا، وإلى دولة جيبوتى، وعبر جيبوتى والبحر الأحمر، إلى اليمن. إذن بالنسبة لاثيوبيا فإن الطلب من دول الجوار عالٍ وتبقى مسالة التوليد لتغطية هذا الطلب (وهذا الطلب العالى من دول الجوار قد يُسهّل بدوره مسألة التمويل الخارجى لهذه المشاريع). وإذا تمّ تنفيذ هذه الخطّة فإنّ سلعة التصدير الأساسية والأولى فى اثيوبيا فى السنوات القليلة القادمة ستكون الطاقة الكهربائية وليس البُنْ الآثيوبى. *ما هى الآثار التى قد تترتب على مصر والسودان من جراء هذه السدود؟ * تقول اثيوبيا أن هذه السدود لن ينتج عنها أى ضررٍ لمصر والسودان، وتدّعى أن سدّ الألفية العظيم سيكون مفيداً للسودان ومصر لأنه سيحجز كمياتٍ من الطمى التى تؤثر سلباً على سدودهما، وأن التبخر في هذا السد محدود مقارنةً بسدود مصر والسودان بسبب موقع السد فى وادٍ عميق وبسبب الطقس المعتدل فى اثيوبيا، وأن السد سوف ينظّم انسياب النيل الأزرق إلى السودان ومصر ويقلل من خطر الفيضانات في السودان. بالطبع مصر والسودان لا يقبلان هذا الإدعاءات وقد طالبت مصر بمدها بالمعلومات والتقارير حول سد الألفية حتى تتبين مدى الضرر الذى قد ينتج عنه. وتثير مصر والسودان أيضاً مسألة الآثار التراكمية لهذه السدود على الوارد من مياه النيل الأزرق من اثيوبيا.  رفضت اثيوبيا فى الماضى مبدأ الإخطار المسبق وادعت إنها لم تُخْطَرْ بأىٍ من سدود مصر (سد أسوان والسد العالى) أو بأىٍ من المشاريع الأخرى مثل قناة السلام ومشروع توشكا، ولا بأىٍ من سدود السودان (سنار وجبل أولياء والروصيرص وخشم القربة ومروى). وعليه فهى ترى أنها غير مُلزمة بإخطار مصر والسودان باىٍ من هذه المشاريع. وقد وردت تقارير تفيد بأن اثيوبيا مستعدةٌ للتفاوض مع مصر والسودان بشأن المشروع بما فى ذلك الملكية المشتركة للمشروع. ولم تًرِدْ تفاصيل عن هذا العرض ولا عن ردة الفعل له من مصر والسودان. إذن فنحن أمام موقفٍ صعب سيزيد الصراعات والنزاعات حول مياه النيل حِدّةً وتشابُكاً. ما هو موقف الاتفاقيات الموقّعة فى هذا الصدد؟ مصر والسودان يصران على أن الاتفاقيات التي عُقدت في الماضى ملزمةٌ لدول الحوض الأخرى، و تحديداً اتفاقية 1929 التي أبرمتها بريطانيا نيابةً عن السودان وكينيا ويوغندا وتنجانيقا، والتي كانت ضمن مستعمراتها في ذلك الحين، مع مصر. هذه الاتفاقية أعطت مصر حق النقض لأي مشاريع تقام علي النيل يمكن أن تؤثر سلباً على كميات المياه التي تصل مصر أوتعدل وقت وصولها. وبينما تصر مصر على إلزامية هذه الاتفاقية تحت نظرية توارث الاتفاقيات، ترفضها دول البحيرات الإستوائية باعتبار أنها وُقّعت أثناء الحقبة الإستعمارية ولا إلزامية لهذه الاتفاقية بعد نهاية هذه الحقبة. ولقد قامت هذه الدول بعد استقلالها مباشرةً تحت نظرية نايريرى -الرئيس الأول لتنزانيا- بإعطاء اتفاقيات الحقبة الإستعمارية عامين للتفاوض حولها، وإذا لم يتم الاتفاق على وضعٍ جديد فإن هذه الاتفاقيات تسقط بعد هذين العامين. هناك أيضاً اتفاقية عام 1902 بين إدارة الحكم الثنائي في السودان وأثيوبيا والتي ألزمت أثيوبيا بعدم التعرض لسريان النيل بدون موافقة الإدارة الثنائية في السودان. تصر مصر علي إلزامية هذه الاتفاقية بينما تدعي أثيوبيا أن النص الإنجليزي والنص باللغة الأمهرية مختلفان وأن الاتفاقية لم يتم التصديق عليها فى اثيوبيا وبالتالي فليس لها صفة الزامية. كما تُضيف اثيوبيا أنها ليست طرفاَ فى اتفاقية 1929. بالإضافة الى هذا تُصِرُّ مصر والسودان على أن إستعمالاتهما وحقوقهما القائمة والمشار إليها في إتفاقية مياه النيل لعام 1959 (55,5 مليار متر مكعب لمصر و18,5للسودان) غير قابلة للتفاوض وخطٌّاً أحمر لا يمكن عبوره بإعتبارها حقوقاً مُكتسبة، بينما تقول اثيوبيا والدول المشاطئة الأخرى أنّها ليست طرفاُ فى اتفاقية 1959، وتُصِر على أن لها حقوقاً في مياه النيل تحت نظرية الإنتفاع المنصف والمعقول، وأنه يجب على مصر والسودان الإعتراف بهذه الحقوق والتفاوض حولها. وتثير اثيوبيا مسألة أنها المَصْدر لحوالى 86%من مياه النيل ولذا لها الحق فى الإنتفاع المنصف والمعقول من مياه النيل بما يتناسب وهذه النسبة. كما أن مصر والسودان يرفضان بشدّة (لأسبابٍ ناقشناها فى مقالاتٍ سابقة) اتفاقية الإطار التعاونى لحوض النيل والتى وقّعت عليها ستُّ دول حتى الآن والتى لم تدخل حيزالتنفيذ بعد. إذن فبدل أن تساهم اتفاقية الإطار التعاونى لحوض النيل فى حلحلة الخلافات أصبحت هى نفسها مصدراً أساسياً للخلافات.


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (5 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم.....اعتقد ان الجميع متفق على ابقاء النقاش هندسي بعيدا عن السياسه والسياسيين ..وبدون انفعالات زائده ..فقد خبرنا بطولات العرب في فلسطين والعراق والان العزيزه سوريا ...فلا نريد ان نفقد شئ اخر


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (5 يونيو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> *مشروع نهر الكونغو.. حلم المصريين لتوجيه صفعة إلى سد النهضة*
> 
> 
> على الرغم من انفجار أزمة المياه مؤخرًا في مصر، فإن المصريين سعوا منذ أكثر من 100 عام لحل هذه الأزمة المتوقعة، وكانت الأنظار دائما متجهة إلى بديل جديد لزيادة مياه نهر النيل، حيث طرح "أباتا باشا" كبير مهندسي الري المصريين بالسودان عام 1903، مشروع شق قناة تصل نهر الكونغو بأحد روافد النيل بالسودان وتحديدا النيل الأبيض للاستفادة من المياه التي تهدر سنويا في المحيط الأطلسي.
> ...



السلام عليكم...اعتقد ان المقال يحتوي رأيين عكس بعض ...؟ نحتاج الى رأي يدعم احدهما


----------



## مهندس/محمد معوض (5 يونيو 2013)

Very important information


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (5 يونيو 2013)

اخوان احد عرف الموقف السوداني الرسمي ..قرأت خبر لكن لا اعرف صحته ان هناك شبه اتفاق مع السودان ولا يوجد معارضه كبيره له اي موضوع بناء السد


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (5 يونيو 2013)

[جوابا للاخ مهندس سمير QUOTE=مهندس سمير;2971740]اما مهرب السد (الجزء العلوي من السد) Saddle Dam=Spillway فيبلغ طوله 5 كم وعرضة 50 م...حسب مشاركه الاستاذ المهندس رزق



 * بسنت زين الدين* 29/ 5/ 2013





جانب من أعمال بناء السد


*سؤال للزملاء المهندسين : ما هو **Saddle Dam *



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Eng Ahmed Elmdaen (6 يونيو 2013)

هذه دراسه من الدكتور هيثم ممدوح عوض بهندسة الاسكندريه
وهي دراسه هامه جدا وأتمنى أن أري أراء الاخوه المهندسين فيها

مقطع 1
‫تأثير إنشاء السدود الأثيوبية 1/3‬‎ - YouTube

مقطع 2 
‫تأثير إنشاء السدود الأثيوبية 2/3‬‎ - YouTube

مقطع 3
‫نأثير إنشاء السدود الأثيوبية 3/3‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## zanitty (6 يونيو 2013)

و الله اعلم بصحه هذا الخبر و العهده على الناقل 
الا انى اعهد على موقع اخبارك انهم يتحروا الدقه

سكرتير الرئيس: أوقفنا التمويل الدولي لـ«سد النهضة» لإضراره بمصر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 يونيو 2013)

Eng Ahmed Elmdaen قال:


> هذه دراسه من الدكتور هيثم ممدوح عوض بهندسة الاسكندريه
> وهي دراسه هامه جدا وأتمنى أن أري أراء الاخوه المهندسين فيها
> 
> مقطع 1
> ...


السلام عليكم
الشكر لك على هذه المشاركة القيمة.
وكل الشكر والتقدير للدكتور المهندس هيثم ممدوح على هذه المحاضرة القيمة ، وفيها يتحدث بلغة العقل والمنطق بخصوص اثر بناء السدود الاثيوبية على مصر بعيدا عن لغة التطبيل والزمر وتهييج العواطف.......
ومن خلال هذه المحاضرة القيمة يتضح ان هناك لها فائدة مباشرة على مصر واثيوبيا وهناك سدود لها تاثير سيء على مصر .........ولحل هذه المشكله لابد من تغليب لغة التفاهم والمشاركة والبحث عن نقاط الاتفاق والتي تخدم اثيوبيا والسودان ومصر.
والمعلومة التي كانت غائبة ان عدد سكان اثيوبيا يزيد عن سكان مصر والمساحة لكلا البلدين متقاربة.....اما الوضع الاقتصادي لاثيوبيا فهو اسوأ بكثير مما هو في مصر.
لذلك لا بد من البحث عن تطوير العلاقات والتنمية المشتركه بدلا من ترك اثيوبيا فريسه لدول خارج القارة الافريقية والتي سيكون هدفها المباشر الاضرار بمصر من خلال اثيوبيا.
وقد يكون من المفيد لمصر ان يكون هناك اجتماع محدد الاهداف في طريقة توسيع التفاهم والتعاون مع اثيوبيا .....ام لغة العداء والاستعلاء فهي ستكون ذات نتائج كاريثية على مصر لا سمح الله.
اما مخلص المحاضره فهو فهذه الصور


----------



## رامى بلح (6 يونيو 2013)

مشكور على التوضيح جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (6 يونيو 2013)

ملخص تقرير اللجنه ....

‫ملخص عن تقرير الرسمي في أعمال اللجنة الثلاثية حول مشروع السد‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## Eng Ahmed Elmdaen (6 يونيو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الشكر لك على هذه المشاركة القيمة.
> وكل الشكر والتقدير للدكتور المهندس هيثم ممدوح على هذه المحاضرة القيمة ، وفيها يتحدث بلغة العقل والمنطق بخصوص اثر بناء السدود الاثيوبية على مصر بعيدا عن لغة التطبيل والزمر وتهييج العواطف.......
> ومن خلال هذه المحاضرة القيمة يتضح ان هناك لها فائدة مباشرة على مصر واثيوبيا وهناك سدود لها تاثير سيء على مصر .........ولحل هذه المشكله لابد من تغليب لغة التفاهم والمشاركة والبحث عن نقاط الاتفاق والتي تخدم اثيوبيا والسودان ومصر.
> ...



شكرا جدا يابشمهندس رزق 
لكن انا عندي رأي وهو باعتبار أنه سد للطاقه فيتم ملأه وتفريه 

فهل فترة الملأ ستعادل معدل البخر الذى يتحدث عنه د هيثم 
أظن أن ملأ السد يتجاوز معدل البخر اوبمعنى أدق الفرق فى معدل البخر بين بحيرة ناصر والبحيره خلف سد النهضه ( 1500 مم تقريبا )


----------



## eng roma (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedisam (8 يونيو 2013)

اسرائيل و راء انشاء هذا السد


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (8 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
اولى مفاجئات الحكومة المصرية 

أن الحكومة المصرية لم تطلب رسميا من اثيوبيا ايقاف الاعمال فى السد لحين استكمال الدراسات المطلوبة وازالة المخاوف لدى مصر والسودان .

اكد ذلك السفير المصرى فى اثيوبيا خلال اتصال قناة الحياة المصريه به فى اتصال هاتفى على الهواء مباشرة ،،،،


اعتقد أن الحكومة المصرية ينطبق عليها المثل القائل
كأنك تؤذن فى مالطة 
​


----------



## MohamadSwelam (9 يونيو 2013)

Eng Ahmed Elmdaen قال:


> هذه دراسه من الدكتور هيثم ممدوح عوض بهندسة الاسكندريه
> وهي دراسه هامه جدا وأتمنى أن أري أراء الاخوه المهندسين فيها
> 
> مقطع 1
> ...




السلام عليكم 
الفيديو ده رائع جدا وانصح الجميع بمشاهدته واشكر الاخ احمد على اضافته للروابط دي 
لكن في نقطة تانية ارجو الاشارة ليها وهي في حالة انهيار السد الاثيوبي لأي سبب كان عسكريا او طبيعيا ،، ايه اللي هيحصل ؟
انا شايف ومن وجهة نظري ان مصر ممكن تأخذ احتياطاتها للموضوع ده من خلال توسعة مفيض توشكى واقامة منشأت تتحكم في منسوب المياة المنتقلة من بحيرة ناصر لمفيض توشكى وبالتالي اذا حدث اي انهيار للسد الاثيوبي في اي لحظة نستطيع في نفس اللحظة ان نبدأ بتخفيض منسوب بحيرة ناصر وتصريف مياهه في الصحراء الغربية واعداد بحيرة ناصر لاستقبال المياة الزائدة ، وبالتالي لن يتأثر جسم السد العالي بأي احمال اضافية اكبر من قدرته ،، لكن بالنسبة للسودان فانا للامانة مش عارف طبيعة ارضهم عامله ازاي ومش عارف تأثير فيضان زي ده ممكن يوصل لاي مدى.
تحياتي ،


----------



## عمر طه إبراهيم (10 يونيو 2013)

من حق أثيوبيا بناء سد على مجرى نهر النيل ولكن دون الاضرار بمصالح مصر والسودان فإننا لو تأملنا قليلا لوجدنا أن الامطار تسقط على الأراضي الأثيوبية فتروى أراضي أثيوبيا والفائض عن حاجة الزراعة تصرف على مجرى نهر النيل بينما إذا لم تصرف هذه المياه الفائضة عن حاجة الزارعة سوف تحقق الاضرار بها لذلك فإن مصر والسودان تعتبر مصرف لأثيوبيا.
ومن جانب أخر لو تأملنا قليلا على سبيل الخيال مثلا حجز مياه نهر النيل في أثيوبيا فترة وجيزة لهلكة أثيوبيا غرقا ولهلكة مصر والسودان عطشا لذلك فإنه إذا كانت مصر والسودان تستفيد من نهر النيل فإن أثيوبيا تستفيد أيضا من خطر الفيضانات.
ما سبق ذكره فهو عرض للمشكلة لذا فما هو الحل؟
من وجهة نظري فإن المشكلة تكمن في معادلة أحد طرفيها فوائد السد لأثيوبيا والطرف الاخر أضرار السد على مصر والسودان واثيوبيا أيضا (حيث ان السد سوف يحجز خلفه حوالي نصف مليار متر مكعب من الطمى والذي يشكل خطرا كبيرا على العمر الافتراضي له وكذلك غمر مساحة كبيرة من الأراضي المجاورة وما تحويه من احجار كريمة ومناجم ذهب) فلو ضربنا طرفي المعادلة في 0.5 لقلة الاضرار والفوائد
فسد بهذه الضخامة (145 متر فوق سطح الأرض – 700 متر فوق سطح البحر – وطول1800 متر تقريبا – وعرض 50 متر تقريبا ويحجز مياه خلفه 74 مليار متر مكعب تقريبا) يشكل خطورة كبيره على مصر والسودان في حالة انهياره خصوصا مع طبغرافية المنطقة التي يقام عليها السد
والحل الهندسي من وجهة نظري هو بناء عدة سدود صغيرة أقل خطرا من هذا السد الضخم وتحقق نفس أهداف إنشاء هذا السد الكبير وهي توليد كهرباء بقدرات 6000ميجاوات حيث أن استهلاك اثيوبيا لا يحتاج كل هذه الكمية وبالتالي فأنهم سوف يقومون بتصدير الفائض عن حاجتهم من الطاقة الكهربائية إلى الدول المجاورة
وكذلك على مصر والسودان ومصر بالتحديد ترشيد استهلاك المياه والبحث عن مصادر أخرى للمياه مثل المياه الجوفية التي لا يستهان بها والتي تعتمد عليها بعض الدول اعتمادا كليا فمثلا الأردن ليس لديها مصادر كبيرة للمياه العذبة ولكنها تعتمد على الابار العميقة وتزرع بها وتصدر بعض المنتجات الزراعية للدول المجاورة أما بالنسبة لمشكلة الكهرباء في مصر فيجب عليها سرعة الاهتمام بالمفاعل النووي بالضبعة فهو فقط الذى يحل مشكلة مصر بالنسبة للكهرباء وليس السد العالي فتكلفة إنتاج الكهرباء من السد العالي أكبر بكثير من انتاج الكهرباء من المفاعل النووى.
هذا هو رأيى ورأى أخى المهندس محمد الحاج العبيد (المهندس محمد من السودان ونعمل معا فى مكتب استشارى بالسعودية )


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (10 يونيو 2013)

عمر طه إبراهيم قال:


> من حق أثيوبيا بناء سد على مجرى نهر النيل ولكن دون الاضرار بمصالح مصر والسودان فإننا لو تأملنا قليلا لوجدنا أن الامطار تسقط على الأراضي الأثيوبية فتروى أراضي أثيوبيا والفائض عن حاجة الزراعة تصرف على مجرى نهر النيل بينما إذا لم تصرف هذه المياه الفائضة عن حاجة الزارعة سوف تحقق الاضرار بها لذلك فإن مصر والسودان تعتبر مصرف لأثيوبيا.
> ومن جانب أخر لو تأملنا قليلا على سبيل الخيال مثلا حجز مياه نهر النيل في أثيوبيا فترة وجيزة لهلكة أثيوبيا غرقا ولهلكة مصر والسودان عطشا لذلك فإنه إذا كانت مصر والسودان تستفيد من نهر النيل فإن أثيوبيا تستفيد أيضا من خطر الفيضانات.
> ما سبق ذكره فهو عرض للمشكلة لذا فما هو الحل؟
> من وجهة نظري فإن المشكلة تكمن في معادلة أحد طرفيها فوائد السد لأثيوبيا والطرف الاخر أضرار السد على مصر والسودان واثيوبيا أيضا (حيث ان السد سوف يحجز خلفه حوالي نصف مليار متر مكعب من الطمى والذي يشكل خطرا كبيرا على العمر الافتراضي له وكذلك غمر مساحة كبيرة من الأراضي المجاورة وما تحويه من احجار كريمة ومناجم ذهب) فلو ضربنا طرفي المعادلة في 0.5 لقلة الاضرار والفوائد
> ...



اتفق معك . وهذة وجهة النظر التى لا بد أن تتبناها الحكومة المصرية .


----------



## محمد رشيد رشيد (10 يونيو 2013)

اعتقد انها مؤامرة رخيصة ضد مصر


----------



## Hind Aldoory (10 يونيو 2013)

عمر طه إبراهيم قال:


> من حق أثيوبيا بناء سد على مجرى نهر النيل ولكن دون الاضرار بمصالح مصر والسودان فإننا لو تأملنا قليلا لوجدنا أن الامطار تسقط على الأراضي الأثيوبية فتروى أراضي أثيوبيا والفائض عن حاجة الزراعة تصرف على مجرى نهر النيل بينما إذا لم تصرف هذه المياه الفائضة عن حاجة الزارعة سوف تحقق الاضرار بها لذلك فإن مصر والسودان تعتبر مصرف لأثيوبيا.
> ومن جانب أخر لو تأملنا قليلا على سبيل الخيال مثلا حجز مياه نهر النيل في أثيوبيا فترة وجيزة لهلكة أثيوبيا غرقا ولهلكة مصر والسودان عطشا لذلك فإنه إذا كانت مصر والسودان تستفيد من نهر النيل فإن أثيوبيا تستفيد أيضا من خطر الفيضانات.
> ما سبق ذكره فهو عرض للمشكلة لذا فما هو الحل؟
> من وجهة نظري فإن المشكلة تكمن في معادلة أحد طرفيها فوائد السد لأثيوبيا والطرف الاخر أضرار السد على مصر والسودان واثيوبيا أيضا (حيث ان السد سوف يحجز خلفه حوالي نصف مليار متر مكعب من الطمى والذي يشكل خطرا كبيرا على العمر الافتراضي له وكذلك غمر مساحة كبيرة من الأراضي المجاورة وما تحويه من احجار كريمة ومناجم ذهب) فلو ضربنا طرفي المعادلة في 0.5 لقلة الاضرار والفوائد
> ...




السلام عليكم.. اتفق مع حضرتك اخي الكريم.. الا في نقطة الحل البديل لانتاج الطاقة الكهربائية... الا تعتقد ان الانتاج باستخدام المفاعل النووي امر صعب على مصر وعلى الدول العربية عامة ؟؟؟؟ بالنسبة لي افضل استخدام نوع اخر من الطاقة البديلة كطاقة الرياح او الشمس مثلا... هذا من ناحية ... اما من الناحية الاخرى الا تستغربون عدم وجود حلول هندسية ومنطقية من قبل كلا الدولتين (مصر والسودان) الى هذه اللحظة... حتى وان وجدت فلا يوجد اي تحرك سريع وفعال لتنفيذها او حتى مناقشتها بصورة جدية مع الطرف الاخر....


----------



## سبع الليل (11 يونيو 2013)

على غرار مشكلة نهر النيل و مصالح الدول القائمة على وجوده، نهر الأمازون الذي يقع في القارة الأمريكية الجنوبية. 
هل حدثت للدول اللتي يمر بها النهر مشاكل مشابهة لنهر النيل و تم حلها بينهم..


----------



## رضا صابر (13 يونيو 2013)

كان المفروض نعمل الكلام دة من زمان لان الموضوع مطروح من زمان


----------



## الخالدي السوداني (17 يونيو 2013)

عملت في سد مروي السودان الاستشاري الماني والمقاول صيني اقولها بكل صراحه ان لم يكن المقاول صيني في سد النهضه ستحل الكارثه........؟عن تجربه في مشاكل السدود الهندسيه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 يونيو 2013)

الخالدي السوداني قال:


> عملت في سد مروي السودان الاستشاري الماني والمقاول صيني اقولها بكل صراحه ان لم يكن المقاول صيني في سد النهضه ستحل الكارثه........؟عن تجربه في مشاكل السدود الهندسيه


السلام عليكم
في البداية نرحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب قسم الهندسة المدنية اخا عزيزا .
ونتمنى لك دوام المشاركة في الملتقى والاستفادة منه.
وكذلك نأمل منك الا تبخل علينا بعلمك وخبرتك وخصوصا في مجال تنفيذ السدود.
وقد تمت الكتابه في موضوع السدود اكثر من مره وكنت قد كتبت بالتحديد عن سد مروى.
اتمنى عليك مراجعة هذا الموضوع وان تطلعنا على المخاطر المحتمله التي ممكن ان تقع خلال التنفيذ ؟
وما هي المشاكل التي حدثت اثناء تنفيذ سد مروى وقام المقاول الصيني بطرح الحلول الهندسية الصحيحة لحلها.
وخصوصا انك شهدت له بالكفاءة في حل مشاكل السدود؟.
مع شكري وتقديري لك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng123693/


----------



## سلفيوم (17 يونيو 2013)

هذه مسألة حياة أو موت .. اما تتفق اثوبيا مع مصر والسودان .. أو على مصر والسودان شن غارة جوية وضرب السد


----------



## أحمد الشاعر11 (21 يونيو 2013)

بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع (سد النهضة) يجب أيضا البدء من الآن فى البحث عن مصادر جديدة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية ومنها تحلية مياة البحر والتفكير فى عدم صب مياه النيل فرعى رشيد ودمياط فى البحر ولكن اعادة مسارها بطريقة اقتصادية وعدم التحدث عن حل المشاكل بالعنف ولكن بتعقل أكثر ودراسة متأنية واستكمال نظم تطوير الرى ( الرى المغطى ) ومحاولة التداخل مع دول حوض النيل بدلا من الغرباء عن المنطقة وبالتالى محاولة استكمال قناة كونجلى كمورد اضافى للمياة


----------



## semoo (22 يونيو 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> ذنب اثيوبيا ان النيل ينبع من عندهم وبالتالي صار من حقكم تقسيمها وتوريطها في حروب داخلية يموت فيها الالاف وتساندون اعداءهم وتستنزفون مواردهم ...اكيد انت تمزح اخي ...
> 
> على كل حال الموضوع للتثبيت
> بانتظار مشاركات هندسية او على الاقل منطقية ...


أخ خالد لا اعلم لماذا ارى اخواننا السودانيون يأنون لأثيوبيا ولا يأنون لمصر 
هل هم اهم لديكم منها؟


----------



## وسام الفارس (22 يونيو 2013)

ج1: النيل له منبعين...بحيرة تانا فى أثيوبيا ودى بييجى من عندها زى ما واضح فى الصورة النيل الأزرق وده مصدر فرعى للنيل..بينما النيل الأبيض اللى هو مصدر النيل الرئيسى بيطلع من بحيرة فيكتوريا ويمر فى أوغندا والكونجو..

[h=3]النيل الأزرق[عدل][/h]يأتي النيل الأزرق بنسبة (80-85%) من المياه المغذية لنهر النيل، ولكن هذه المياه تصل إليه في الصيف فقط أثناء سقوط الأمطار الموسمية علي هضبة الحبشة، بينما لا يشكل في بقية الأيام من العام ذات النسبه حيث تقل المياه.
ينبع هذا النهر من بحيرة تانا الواقعة في مرتفعات إثيوبيا بشرق القارة الأفريقية. ويطلق عليه اسم أبّاي አባይ (باللغة الأمهرية) بينما يطلق عليه اسم "النيل الأزرق" بعد عبوره الحدود الإثيوبية السودانية. ويستمر هذا النيل حاملا اسمه السوداني في مسار طوله 1,400 كيلومتر، (850 ميل) حتى يلتقي بالفرع الآخر – "النيل الأبيض" – في المقرن بالخرطوم ليشكلا معا من تلك النقطة، مروراً بأراضي مصر، وحتى المصب في البحر المتوسط، ما يعرف باسم "النيل".


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 يونيو 2013)

semoo قال:


> أخ خالد لا اعلم لماذا ارى اخواننا السودانيون يأنون لأثيوبيا ولا يأنون لمصر
> هل هم اهم لديكم منها؟



السلام عليكم



> اخواننا السودانيون يأنون لأثيوبيا ولا يأنون لمصر



هذه المعلومة تحتاج الى اثبات ...
لا ادري ما علاقة كوننا نذهب الى مصر او اثيوبيا او اي مكان بالسد ...


----------



## tarek elattar (22 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
منذ عام 1985عندما كنت فى اولى مدنى قال الدكتور عبد الرحمن بازرعة ان فى الادراج مشروع هام جدا للمصريين ولكن اصحاب القرار المصرى (المخلوع وعصابته) منعوه
وهو نقل الطمى المحجوز خلف السد العالى وتوزيعه على التربة المصريه التى افسدها منع الطمى بسبب السد بدلا من السماد الذى يدمر صحة المصريين
كما أن منع الطمى يزيد من عامل النحر للدلتا 
بالطبع بعد سد النهضة ننسى المشروع بتاع الطمى خالص وياسلام ومية فللى على السماد المسرطن والمفيرس ومية ومية على صحة المصريين وطبعا من اجل ان تشتغل شركات الادوية ومصانع اوربا لازم الاول يمرضونا
2-مارأيكم لو قامت السعودية مشكورة والامارات مأجورة والكويت السنيورة طبعا بالتعاون مع اسرائيل الصغيورة باقامة منطقة صناعية عالمية هدفها توريد المياه الى كل تلك المناطق الفقيرة من الماء وبالطبع اولهم اسرائيل ألا ان الحرب القادمة هى حرب المياه بالطبع من حصة مصر
3- يا سلام لو زلزال كده يهد السد ونغرق بالتأكيدالجو هيكون طراوة
4- فقدنا السيطرة على الماء بعد ان فقدنا الارض الزراعية وماذا بقى لنا 
بالطبع الحل نأكل جعضيض بالفسيخ


----------



## fadla (22 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حقيقة نحن في السودان من ناحية المياه لن نتأثر كثيراً لأنه عندنا النيل الأبيض وروافده التي لا تحصى ولا تعد معليش على التعبير اللي ح أقوله أنا زرت القاهرة يوماً وشفت نيلكم صراحة لوهلة إعتقد أنه راكد مقارنة مع نيلنا اللي حركة الجريان به ملحوظة جداً فواضح إنو السدود المقامة على النيل أنهكته أنا حقيقة معلوماتي متواضعة بشأن منابع النيل لكن المعلومة اللي متأكد منها إنو مياه النيل سوف تقل بصورة أو بأخرى وفي الموسم الممطر الذي يغذي فيه النيل الأزرق نهر النيل بنسبة80% لمدة لا تقل عن أربعة أشهر من السنة سيقل بنسبة كبيرة كما سيؤثر أيضاً على مخزون بحيرة ناصر وبالتالي تقليل القدرة المنتجة منه كما أيضاً سيقلل مخزون سد مروي الموجدود في الأراضي السودانية ، لا تستطيع أثيوبيا منع المياه نهائياً كما تكرم أحد الأخوة كما إني لا أؤمن بحرب المياه للي ذراع مصر والسودان لأن المنشآت المائية لا يمكنها منع المياه بتاتاً بل التحكم فيها ( هذه معلومة غائبة ) أؤيد الأخ خالد تماماً في جلوس كل الأطراف والنقاش كلٌ بخبرته في المجال والتوصل لحل وسط


----------



## semoo (22 يونيو 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يأننننننننننننننننننو ن
بالنون


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (5 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم....هذا تقرير مشوق ومهم جدا عن تأثير انشاء السدود العملاقه على القشره الارضيه ارجو متابعته وابداء الملاحظات ..هل من الممكن ان يؤثر سد النهضه بنفس المستوى ....â€«ظˆط«ط§ط¦ظ‚ظٹ | ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ…ط¬ط±ط¯: ظƒظˆط§ط±ط« ظ…ظ† طµظ†ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¨ط´ط± HDâ€¬â€ژ - YouTube


----------



## ahr2007 (11 يوليو 2013)

موضوع رائع فعلا ويستحق النقاش المطول


----------



## bk.a7med (11 يوليو 2013)

لا الخزان مكن ان يمتلئ في 4 او خمسة اسابيع فقط .
لان في فترة الفيضانات يصل التدفق الي 500 مليون م3 في اليوم الواحد واحيانا اكثر بكثير وفي هذه الفترة بالذات يمنع التخذين في السدود اي انه ليس هنالك حوجة للمياه ... في اعتقادي المشكلة تكمن فقط في مدي ثبات السد والا فسيدمر السودان و مصر ب تسونامي جديد ..
علي فكرة يبلغ ارتفاع سد الروصيرص في السودان الذي يبعد 50 كلم عن سد النهضة يبلغ ارتفاعه بعد الزيادة 410 متر فوق سطح البحر


----------



## bk.a7med (11 يوليو 2013)

لا الخزان يمكن ان يمتلئ في 4 او خمسة اسابيع فقط .
لان في فترة الفيضانات يصل التدفق الي 500 مليون م3 في اليوم الواحد واحيانا اكثر بكثير وفي هذه الفترة بالذات يمنع التخذين في السدود اي انه ليس هنالك حوجة للمياه ... في اعتقادي المشكلة تكمن فقط في مدي ثبات السد والا فسيدمر السودان و مصر ب تسونامي جديد ..
علي فكرة يبلغ ارتفاع سد الروصيرص في السودان الذي يبعد 50 كلم عن سد النهضة يبلغ ارتفاعه بعد الزيادة 410 متر فوق سطح البحر


----------



## تنمكطئءؤرلاىةوزظ (23 يوليو 2013)

شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Marwa Abd Elhamid (25 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## محمود30 (31 يوليو 2013)

شكرا ع الموضوع​


----------



## anass81 (8 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم
سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع​


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (8 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم...

احد عنده فكره السد وصل الى اين ؟


----------

